# KoC's Ultimate Unit game #6 (SC Ed)



## KingOfCheese

*Welcome to KoC's Ultimate Unit game #6 (Special Character Edition).*

Yes, i know game #5 hasn't finished, but i may as well start taking entries for game #6 now. 

Rules are slightly changed (again) from the last game.
Be sure to read the details below!

You must think of a single special character.
This can be from any force organization chart choice.
You can take a HQ character if you want (such as Kharn) or perhaps an Elite character (such as the Doom of Malan'tai) or you can even take a model that is normally taken as an upgrade sergeant (such as Telion or Bastonne or Lukas).
Basically, if its a named special character, then you can take it!
No AV though, so Bjorn is out.

You have 250 points to spend on the character.

No reserves, deep strike, or outflank.
No terrain.

Send the model name to me via PM (plus any options if required, such as names of optional powers or model variants such as Tycho), and you will be entered into the tournament.

Players will be randomly paired, and play in a knockout-style tournament until there is 1 person left.
The method of battle i will be using is as followed...

ROUND 1
- Models are placed exactly 12" apart.
- Model 1 has a movement phase, followed by a shooting phase.
- Models are placed back exactly 12" apart.
- Model 2 has a movement phase, followed by a shooting phase.
- Models are placed in base-to-base with model 1 counting as charging.

ROUND 2
- Models are placed exactly 12" apart.
- Model 2 has a movement phase, followed by a shooting phase.
- Models are placed back exactly 12" apart.
- Model 1 has a movement phase, followed by a shooting phase.
- Models are placed in base-to-base with model 2 counting as charging.

If a model rapid-fires, then it will be unable to gain the benefits of charging that round (unless it has a special rule allowing it to).

Victory points will be calculated on a "per-wound" basis, and added up from both rounds to calculate a winner.
If both models are tied from both rounds, then i will run the battle a second time.
All shooting and combat will be rolled by me with dice.

Blast weapons have a 66% chance to hit.
Large Blast weapons have a 75% chance to hit.
Any Template weapons will count as hitting, providing they moved at least 6".


The number of players will be either 32, 48, or 64.
We should get at least 48 players, but by starting the entries early i am hoping to get to 64! 

The amount of +rep and the positions that qualify for +rep will be announced when the entries close.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I want to join this but I see a few peoblems behind it. The main issue I have PM'd you about.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Stephen_Newman said:


> I want to join this but I see a few peoblems behind it. The main issue I have PM'd you about.


Problem solved. 

Points limited to 250, to stop people spamming Ctans. :laugh:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Then I am entering! PM will arrive soon as soon as I have decided what to take...


----------



## marxalvia

Count me in.
Edit: PM sent


----------



## Dies Irae

PM sent! 

Too bad the Swarmlord is above the point limit


----------



## Evil beaver2

Pm being sent

I guarentee no one else will have my entry, considering (almost?) no one has even used units from this codex in the last 5 games.


----------



## KingOfCheese

12 entries so far.
Keep them coming in.


----------



## coke123

I'm in- PM sent.


----------



## Muffinman

I'm in,
PM Sent


----------



## Dawnstar

Entry Sent  

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Sausage

yeah im in again lets see if i can go for the win :victory:


----------



## KingOfCheese

18 entries so far, another 46 to go.


----------



## Uber Ork

PM sent, I'm in! 



Thanks BTW KoC for doing these. They add a lot to the board! :grin:


----------



## Drannith

PM sent, these games are great fun


----------



## Necrosis

My guess for the most often special character, Skull Taker, Mephiston and maybe Kharn or Abbadon.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Necrosis said:


> My guess for the most often special character, Skull Taker, Mephiston and maybe Kharn or Abbadon.


So far, 1 of those 4 characters has been submitted 3 times, and another character who is not one of those 4 has been submitted 3 times.


----------



## Necrosis

KingOfCheese said:


> So far, 1 of those 4 characters has been submitted 3 times, and another character who is not one of those 4 has been submitted 3 times.


Vect by any chance?

Edit: I should make a game where you have to guess the unit or character that was entered the most times.


----------



## KingOfCheese

So far, out of 19 entrants there are 11 different characters.

- 2 characters have been taken 3 times (6 entrants)
- 4 characters have been taken twice (8 entrants)
- 5 characters have been taken once (5 entrants)


----------



## Necrosis

Which one was mine?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Necrosis said:


> Which one was mine?


Im not saying.


----------



## gen.ahab

How many of them were blood angels? I want to know if I was right. lol


----------



## Necrosis

Okay guys lets all start betting on which character will be taken the most. Person to get it right gets rep.


----------



## gen.ahab

Mephy. I would bet money on it.


----------



## Necrosis

I'll put my money on skull taker.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Necrosis said:


> Okay guys lets all start betting on which character will be taken the most. Person to get it right gets rep.


Can i play? :laugh:


----------



## Necrosis

KingOfCheese said:


> Can i play? :laugh:







or


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Actually clever players will notice that Skulltaker owns Mephiston anyday of the week.

I did not expect my choice to be replicated although if it has been then you are all copiers since I submitted it in first!


----------



## Sethis

Depends on whether we have more BA players than DE players. I would have liked to go for Drazhar, since he's supposedly a character killer, but he barely manages to take down Vulkan, so...


----------



## Oldenhaller

In, PM sent


----------



## Ultra111

I'm in, deciding between two..,


----------



## KingOfCheese

22 entries submitted.

Here is a cool little progress bar to aim for the 64 entries. 
|||||||||||---------------------


----------



## Karnax

PM sent. Can I have my first choice KoC?


----------



## gen.ahab

Stephen_Newman said:


> Actually clever players will notice that Skulltaker owns Mephiston anyday of the week.


Maybe, but most people don't own the daemons dex because it sucks shit through a straw. :laugh:


----------



## SGMAlice

I'm In Again. PM Sent.

SGMAlice


----------



## D-A-C

Here was a few things I was thinking :

1. Should there be a cap on the certain number of characters that can be chosen, i.e. Character X can only be chosen a maximum of 5-6 times? That way it won't just be constant coin flips.

2. Does anyone else think if the model has Eternal Warrior, they shouldn't be allowed? This is simply because, if you have EW, then you will, most of the time defeat non-EW units. I think it might make the game more interesting. I personally chose a character without EW for reasons of variety ... although EW doesn't actually stop my character, ha, ha, ha , ho, ho, ho, hee, hee, hee.

What do you all think?

Edit, 

Or maybe have a Special Charcters Non-Eternal Warrior edition, so charcters such as Lucius, Doom of Malantai, Tycho etc get a look in?


----------



## Cocakoala

D-A-C said:


> 1. Should there be a cap on the certain number of characters that can be chosen, i.e. Character X can only be chosen a maximum of 5-6 times? That way it won't just be constant coin flips.


I do think that would be a good idea allthough you would have to do it on a first come, first serve basis. Constant coin flips wouldn't be good. However this one has far less choice in what can be taken so it's more likely duplicates will appear. Looking back on the other games identical units was very rarely a problem just as there was more choice.



D-A-C said:


> 2. Does anyone else think if the model has Eternal Warrior, they shouldn't be allowed? This is simply because, if you have EW, then you will, most of the time defeat non-EW units. I think it might make the game more interesting. I personally chose a character without EW for reasons of variety ... although EW doesn't actually stop my character, ha, ha, ha , ho, ho, ho, hee, hee, hee.


I dont see why EW should be banned in this one but if Cheese wants to do a Non-EW one then I will still be there sending in my entry as soon as I see the thread.


----------



## Zodd

FTW.PM sent.


----------



## Drannith

I was sure some people saw the character I took but didn't think anyone else would enter them in, I went way out of my comfort zone of knowledge when I picked them.


----------



## mynameisgrax

I'm in, although I have to agree that having either eternal warrior or toughness 5+ is going to be more or less mandatory in order to have a chance at winning this (aside from Kharn, that is).

I've made my choice, although I'm going to be surprised if a LOT of other people didn't make the same choice as well.


----------



## Drannith

Good invulnarble saves are going to be the game winners as well as a high toughness.


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor

Entry has been made


----------



## KingOfCheese

A few of the entries i have received are illegal.
Please read the rules properly before submitting your entry. 

I have 31 entrants so far.

Progress bar
||||||||||||||||----------------

It seems that 1 character is a clear favourite, with 7 of the 31 people taking him so far.
Only 2 characters appear 3 times, and 4 characters appear twice.
The rest are unique.


----------



## SGMAlice

Well i'd like to think that mu choice is unique as most people will be geting all they can out of the points allowed.
My choice is so far under its not funny. May explain the lack of ranged power...

SGMAlice


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

Mine is probably going to be duplicated several times. Although his lack of EW and high toughness is a slight concern.


----------



## Desecai

I foresee other people taking my choice.


----------



## Oldenhaller

you've taken Chronos too?

damnation!


----------



## gatha23

i havent had a reply so does that mean my choice is legal?

-N-


----------



## Oldenhaller

or he's an antipodean so might keep different hours to us...?

~O


----------



## gatha23

i sent the message yesterday hes been active since then and said some are ilegal lol.

anyway good luck to every one

-N-


----------



## the-graven

Hey KoC I got a lil' question:

"Ghazzie has an invulnerable save when he calls his waagh, but you can only call his waagh from turn two onwards, but there is no turn 2. So this means he can't call his waagh(wich he probably pays a bucket load of points for) and therefore can't get a 2+ inv." Am I right?

Also it sucks that I only own Orks dex 

Also(again) how many sc's with EW are there, only ones I can think of are daemons and since SC Greater Daemons are 300+ points there will only be lesser daemons, I guess it comes down to skulltaker then.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Or Space Wolves with Saga of the Bear, or Eldar Phoenix Lords, or commissar Yarrick, or Marneus Calgar, or Lysander.

Just some off the top of my head.


----------



## mynameisgrax

the-graven said:


> Hey KoC I got a lil' question:
> 
> "Ghazzie has an invulnerable save when he calls his waagh, but you can only call his waagh from turn two onwards, but there is no turn 2. So this means he can't call his waagh(wich he probably pays a bucket load of points for) and therefore can't get a 2+ inv." Am I right?


I like this interpretation. Ghazzie is more than powerful enough without a 2+ invulnerable save to boot.


----------



## the-graven

Stephen_Newman said:


> Or Space Wolves with Saga of the BearIt's special characters remember, unless there is an SC with Saga of the Bear, or Eldar Phoenix LordsI might be wrong, but IIRC they suck in fighting, at least they won't cut it, or commissar YarrickHe's not going to win, or Marneus CalgarStupid Ultra's again, or LysanderIIRC, he lost to skulltaker in unit game #5 so he won't win either.
> 
> Just some off the top of my head.


@ grax: without 2++. he won't cut it, he'll die to easily since every opponent he faces will probably ignore his armor, with the 2++ he'll be damn Overpowered and will stomp anyone in his way.


----------



## Ultra111

the-graven said:


> @ grax: without 2++. he won't cut it, he'll die to easily since every opponent he faces will probably ignore his armor, with the 2++ he'll be damn Overpowered and will stomp anyone in his way.


Doesn't he get 5++ anyway? Not great though.


----------



## Drannith

Ultra111 said:


> Doesn't he get 5++ anyway? Not great though.


For Cybork he does get 5++ but i much rather have 2++ LOL


----------



## Dawnstar

So does Gaz get his 2++? Cause if not, i'll have to reconsider my entry :laugh:


----------



## XxDreMisterxX

I had a question... can Eldrad cast his Mind War twice in one turn and does anyone get a invul save from it? plz reply Asap as my entry depends on it. though maybe not a whole lot since i might pick someone else. lol like Aun' Va or something


----------



## Desecai

I would assume ghaz would get his 2++ it during the first round of combat since that's the second turn for the charging character. No I did not choose ghaz.


----------



## coke123

On Eldrad- reading the rules, he can cast Mind War twice, but the rules for Mind War state that it only ignores armour, so invulnerable saves are allowed.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX

thx Coke. for clearing that up.


----------



## KingOfCheese

gatha23 said:


> i havent had a reply so does that mean my choice is legal?
> 
> -N-


Its fine.
When i have all the entrants, i will be posting everybody's characters up.
If anyone sees anything wrong that i have overlooked, then i will change it.



the-graven said:


> Hey KoC I got a lil' question:
> 
> "Ghazzie has an invulnerable save when he calls his waagh, but you can only call his waagh from turn two onwards, but there is no turn 2. So this means he can't call his waagh(wich he probably pays a bucket load of points for) and therefore can't get a 2+ inv." Am I right?


Exactly how it is worded.
During the second game turn, he can use it.

A player turn consists of movement, shooting, and both sides attacking in combat.
A game turn consists of 2 player turns.

So, as an example....

Ghazzy shoots.
Opponent shoots.
-----
Ghazzy assaults.
-----
*First player turn - First game turn (As technically it is still the same turn as the shooting phase is in)*
Opponent attacks (assuming they have higher inititive)
Ghazzy attacks.
-----
*Second player turn - First game turn*
Opponent attacks.
Ghazzy attacks.
-----
*First player turn - Second game turn*
_GHAZZY USES WAAAGH_
Opponent attacks.
Ghazzy attacks.
-----
*Second player turn - Second game turn*
_WAAAGH IS STILL ACTIVE_
Opponent attacks.
Ghazzy attacks.
-----
*First player turn - Third game turn*
_WAAAGH IS DEACTIVATED_
Opponent attacks.
Ghazzy attacks.
-----
etc.


This is assuming Ghazzy has first turn for game #1.
In game #2, the opponent will have 1st turn, and there will be 3 combat rounds (3 player turns) before he can activate his Waaagh, which lasts for 2 player turns (1 game turn).

Same applies to things like Regeneration, and any other abilities that activate during an owning players movement/assault phase.
Both sides will get to attack TWICE for each GAME turn (once each per PLAYER turn).

I can see a lot of people with confused looks on their faces..... :laugh:



the-graven said:


> Also(again) how many sc's with EW are there, only ones I can think of are daemons and since SC Greater Daemons are 300+ points there will only be lesser daemons, I guess it comes down to skulltaker then.


There are actually quite a lot of characters with EW.



XxDreMisterxX said:


> I had a question... can Eldrad cast his Mind War twice in one turn and does anyone get a invul save from it? plz reply Asap as my entry depends on it. though maybe not a whole lot since i might pick someone else. lol like Aun' Va or something


Everything will work exactly how it is worded in the Codex.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Entrants so far...
----------
ChaosRedCorsairLord
D-A-C
Stephen_Newman
Drannith
Oldenhaller
Shadowfane
Sethis
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
fishywinkles
Evil beaver2
Kinglopey
The_Hive_Emperor
The Meddler
HurricaneGirl
Cocakoala
the Autarch
XxDreMisterxX
Dawnstar
Sasha Nein
marxalvia
Ultra111
aboytervigon
Zodd
mynameisgrax
Cowlicker16
Necrosis
gatha23
Sausage
Muffinman
gen.ahab
Uber Ork
Desecai
SGMAlice
Dies Irae
the-graven
coke123
Storm of Iron

37/64 entrants.
Still another 27 more places left.

If your name isn't on the list, let me know.


----------



## Kinglopey

Updated Recap

 KoC's Ultimate Unit game #5 (Hero edition)

 Round 1

 Round 2



KoC's Ultimate Unit game #4 (dakka edition)

Round 1 - Results

Round 2 - Results

Round 3 - Results

Round 4 - Results

Round 5 – The Finals

*Winner:
Kinglopey
16 Sisters
- Vet w Book of St Lucius *


KoC's Ultimate Unit game #3 (Troop edition)

Round 1
- 1st Half 
- 2nd Half


Round 2

Round 3


Round 4

Round 5 - Finals

*Winner:
Ultra111
27 Ork Boyz
- Nob w PK
- Shootas*


KoC's "Ultimate Unit" game #2


Round 1

- Part 1
- Part 2
- Part 3

Round 2

Round 3

Round 4

Round 5 - Finals

*Winner:
Jack Mac
26 Shoota Boyz
- Nob w PK/BP
196 points*


KoC's "Ultimate Unit" Game - ENTER HERE (Game 1)

Round 1
- Part 1 
- Part 2


Round 2

Round 3

Round 4 - Final

*Winner:
StalkerZero
Monolith
235 points*


----------



## Karnax

@ DreMister, I don't think Aun'va can be taken. He comes with two ethereal bodyguards. KoC, I have PM'd you my final choice.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX

Thx Kinglopey for the recap.  now i dont have too look all over for them. 

Karnax- I dont have the Tau codex and i dont intend too seeing as Aun'Va is mentioned as being one of the worst character models ever. Ethereal bodyguards? really? O.O lolz thats fail already. xD


----------



## the-graven

Hey Cheese, Ghazzie's waagh lasts for the entire battle, it doesn't de-activate (I re-read his rules and just wanted to point this out to you)


----------



## aboytervigon

Incorrect where does it say this.

EDIT:


> Ghazhkull's waaagh! lasts the remainder of that players turn and all the following players turn.


that means the others player's movement shooting and assault not all the following turns.


----------



## Ultra111

the-graven said:


> Hey Cheese, Ghazzie's waagh lasts for the entire battle, it doesn't de-activate (I re-read his rules and just wanted to point this out to you)


Sorry mate, but Ghazghkull's 'Prophet of the Waaagh!" only lasts that player turn and the following player turn.


----------



## SGMAlice

the-graven said:


> Hey Cheese, Ghazzie's waagh lasts for the entire battle, it doesn't de-activate (I re-read his rules and just wanted to point this out to you)


Errr.... Fail much? XD

Try again my friend. Player Turn, Opponent Turn, End of WAAGH!.

SGMAlice


----------



## KingOfCheese

the-graven said:


> Hey Cheese, Ghazzie's waagh lasts for the entire battle, it doesn't de-activate (I re-read his rules and just wanted to point this out to you)


You dare to question The Cheese's knowledge of his own army? :shok:

:laugh:

Sorry mate, but it only lasts for 1 game turn (2 player turns).



EDIT: I have 42 submissions out of a possible 64.
So there are only 22 places left!


----------



## The Meddler

I'm in. I'm probably not going to do well, I'm T4, no EW.


----------



## Doelago

Gone try to come up with something...


----------



## Ultra111

I have T5, 2+/5++ saves, no EW I don't think...


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

Im waiting for the shining star who thinks a phoenix lord is a good idea


----------



## Aramoro

You can take Asurman, nice non-instant death instant death Weapon, invulnerable save. Still a weak choice mind.


----------



## Uber Ork

I'd take the rending pony if it fit within the points limit... :grin:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=39616


----------



## Karnax

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Im waiting for the shining star who thinks a phoenix lord is a good idea


:biggrin: (oiearnhogbtsifnhoigbfshnvonfsbfsd-message was too short).
EDIT: the rending pony is epic.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX

Maugen Ra and Jain Zarr arent that bad.  and Fuegan has some cool stuff.


----------



## Goat

oh gosh this sounds fun. 
I hope i get home from work in time to pick a character.


----------



## KingOfCheese

45/64 entrants received.
19 spots left.

1 character appears 7 times.
1 character appears 5 times.
4 characters appear 3 times.
5 characters appear twice.
11 characters appear once.

A total of 22 different characters out of the 45 entries.


----------



## Ultra111

How many times has mine come up? :biggrin:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Ultra111 said:


> How many times has mine come up? :biggrin:


I think you know as well as anyone that at least 1 other person would have taken him. :laugh:


----------



## KingOfCheese

46 entrants now.
18 more to go.

If your name isn't on the list, then let me know.

----------

ChaosRedCorsairLord
D-A-C
Mortigar
Stephen_Newman
Drannith
Oldenhaller
Shadowfane
Sethis
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Dawnstar
Jack Mac
fishywinkles
Evil beaver2
Kinglopey
The_Hive_Emperor
Vicious
The Meddler
HurricaneGirl
Cocakoala
the Autarch
XxDreMisterxX
Sasha Nein
marxalvia
Ultra111
aboytervigon
Zodd
mynameisgrax
the-graven
Cowlicker16
Necrosis
gatha23
Karnax
Sausage
Starbuck
zas240
Muffinman
gen.ahab
Aramoro
Uber Ork
Desecai
SGMAlice
Doelago
Dies Irae
coke123
Storm of Iron
Lord Sven Kittyclaw


----------



## Starbuck

hmm will be interesting to see how mine does, seeing how he is 100 pts under the limit lol. And I wager that Dante is up there in the most picked what with his auto -1W to any enemy character.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Starbuck said:


> hmm will be interesting to see how mine does, seeing how he is 100 pts under the limit lol.


Being 100 points under the limit is a good thing.

If your character can win 1 of the 2 rounds and damage the other person in the round you lost, then the lower the points cost of your character the better your chances are of winning the tie-breaker.


----------



## Goat

submitted my character.
i'm sure i'm not the only one who picked him.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Mines pretty much just a hands down retarded choice, I just wanna see him do one thing.


----------



## Dawnstar

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Mines pretty much just a hands down retarded choice, I just wanna see him do one thing.


Insta-Gib with ChaosSpawnLOL power?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

My guy is hardly the best. I chose him because he is a badass!

If he does do well. I think the Chaos Gods themselves are behind it!


----------



## Daniel Harper

Sent. I'm in and now we wait. Thanks for doing this KoC.


----------



## The Meddler

KingOfCheese said:


> Being 100 points under the limit is a good thing.
> 
> If your character can win 1 of the 2 rounds and damage the other person in the round you lost, then the lower the points cost of your character the better your chances are of winning the tie-breaker.


Good for me then, my character is over 150 pts under:biggrin:.


----------



## the-graven

KingOfCheese said:


> You dare to question The Cheese's knowledge of his own army? :shok:
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> Sorry mate, but it only lasts for 1 game turn (2 player turns).
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I have 42 submissions out of a possible 64.
> So there are only 22 places left!


My 'dex says: "Ghazkull's Waagh lasts for the remainder of that player turn and all following player turns." 

Perhaps my 'dex is a mistyped or so, but it's what my 'dex says, wich means Ghazzie's Waagh lasts more then one player turn.

I don't want to be whiny, but I'm a little confused, 'cause this is what my dex says.


----------



## Ultra111

the-graven said:


> My 'dex says: "Ghazkull's Waagh lasts for the remainder of that player turn and all following player turns."
> 
> Perhaps my 'dex is a mistyped or so, but it's what my 'dex says, wich means Ghazzie's Waagh lasts more then one player turn.
> 
> I don't want to be whiny, but I'm a little confused, 'cause this is what my dex says.


Well a direct quote from mine says...



> Ghazgkull's Waaagh! lasts the remainder of that player turn and all the following player turn.


The "all" in that quote refers to movement, shooting and assault phase during the nexy player turn, I believe. Otherwise the player turn would have an 'S' on the end.


----------



## aboytervigon

Your reading wrong check again it should say

"Ghazgkull's waaagh! lasts the remainder of that player turn and all the following player turn"

no s so no plural.


----------



## Uber Ork

aboytervigon said:


> Your reading wrong check again it should say
> 
> "Ghazgkull's waaagh! lasts the remainder of that player turn and all the following player turn"
> 
> no s so no plural.


Hey, if your dex does have an "s," I want that dex verses the one I have. :laugh: How much you want for it? :grin:

Has to be a misprint. My dex also reads "turn," as well as all the other ork player's I know.


----------



## KingOfCheese

the-graven said:


> My 'dex says: "Ghazkull's Waagh lasts for the remainder of that player turn and all following player turns."
> 
> Perhaps my 'dex is a mistyped or so, but it's what my 'dex says, wich means Ghazzie's Waagh lasts more then one player turn.
> 
> I don't want to be whiny, but I'm a little confused, 'cause this is what my dex says.


It clearly says
_"Ghazkull's Waagh lasts for the remainder of that player turn and all following player turn."_

The "all" refers to all parts of the following player turn (movement, shooting, and assault).
There is no "s" at the end of "turn".


----------



## KingOfCheese

I now have 50 entries.
There will be another 14 spots up for grabs, so if your still trying to think about what you are going to enter then NOW IS THE TIME! 

Also, anyone browsing this thread that doesn't know if they should enter or not, it is really simple.
Just PM me the name of a character, and thats it. 
Nothing to lose, and +rep and bragging rights to gain! 




50/64 entrants received.
14 spots left.

1 character appears 7 times.
1 character appears 5 times.
4 characters appear 3 times.
6 characters appear twice.
14 characters appear once.

A total of 26 different characters out of the 50 entries.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I can help by starting to advertise it in my sig


----------



## Stephen_Newman

How about this:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Stephen_Newman said:


> I can help by starting to advertise it in my sig


Nah should be ok.
Got a couple of people interested that have yet to put an entry in, but will be.

I was actually considering putting an entry in myself, but figured i better not. :laugh:

EDIT: Haha, nice.
You can keep it there if you want to.
Up to you.


----------



## Evil beaver2

KingOfCheese said:


> I was actually considering putting an entry in myself, but figured i better not. :laugh:


Im pretty sure no one would mind after all the work youve done, even if you did have the advantage of seeing everyones choices before you decided.

I say you should enter


----------



## KingOfCheese

Evil beaver2 said:


> Im pretty sure no one would mind after all the work youve done, even if you did have the advantage of seeing everyones choices before you decided.
> 
> I say you should enter


Haha, nah i better not.

If i ended up coming near the top, people would question my trust.

For example, if i had the same model as somebody else, and it was just a coin flip, and i won, then they would think "did he even flip the coin?". :laugh:

Im happy just to play out the game for others rather than participating.
As long as people keep showing their appreciation, ill keep doing it.


----------



## Uber Ork

KingOfCheese said:


> As long as people keep showing their appreciation, ill keep doing it.


My love for all things Australian was 100% before I became a member here... but now (after seeing you run these competitions) it's at 250%! That and it doesn't hurt that you play orks and I'm 1/8th Australian. :wink: 

That's right (as I'm sure someone will point out) 250% isn't even possible, but it is in my book... because that's how much I appreciate the effort of what you're doing! Woot! :biggrin:


I'm just glad I get to play this time. I missed getting in on your 4th and 5th games just barely.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

KingOfCheese said:


> EDIT: Haha, nice.
> You can keep it there if you want to.
> Up to you.


Glad you like it as well.


----------



## Winterous

Blawrgh.
etc.


----------



## MidnightSun

@Stephen Newman: How do you 'sumbit' an entry? :grin:

Midnight


----------



## the-graven

So Ghazzie's Waagh lasts 2 of my turns, should be fine, he still seems like a solid choice, the opponnent first has one turn to kill him, wich will be hard, and then he'll have to fight a 2++ for two turns, by the time those turns are over Ghazzie should have killed him


----------



## Ultra111

the-graven said:


> So Ghazzie's Waagh lasts 2 of my turns, should be fine, he still seems like a solid choice, the opponnent first has one turn to kill him, wich will be hard, and then he'll have to fight a 2++ for two turns, by the time those turns are over Ghazzie should have killed him


Is this how you'll be doing it KoC?


----------



## XxDreMisterxX

Ghaz is going down!!  lol my choice will mind fuck him. xD


----------



## Stephen_Newman

MidnightSun said:


> @Stephen Newman: How do you 'sumbit' an entry? :grin:
> 
> Midnight


I detect sarcasm but if it is not evident then do the following:

Find a post by King of Cheese

Click on his name

Select option send a private message

Then just add entry in message and click send.


----------



## Uber Ork

Stephen_Newman said:


> I detect sarcasm but if it is not evident then do the following:
> 
> Find a post by King of Cheese
> 
> Click on his name
> 
> Select option send a private message
> 
> Then just add entry in message and click send.


I think he's teasing you because you accidentally said '*sum*bit' instead of '*sub*mit' in your signature. :wink:


----------



## KingOfCheese

the-graven said:


> So Ghazzie's Waagh lasts 2 of my turns, should be fine, he still seems like a solid choice, the opponnent first has one turn to kill him, wich will be hard, and then he'll have to fight a 2++ for two turns, by the time those turns are over Ghazzie should have killed him





Ultra111 said:


> Is this how you'll be doing it KoC?












Gimme a second and ill write out a full example of every single little detail for both rounds, where one of the models will be Ghaz.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Ghazzy
vs
Opponent




*Round 1*
(Ghazzy goes first)

Ghazzy shoots.
Opponent shoots.
-----
Ghazzy assaults.
-----
First player turn - First game turn (As technically it is still the same turn as the shooting phase is in)
Opponent attacks (assuming they have higher inititive)
Ghazzy attacks.
-----
Second player turn - First game turn
Opponent attacks.
Ghazzy attacks.
-----
First player turn - Second game turn
GHAZZY USES WAAAGH
Opponent attacks.
Ghazzy attacks.
-----
Second player turn - Second game turn
WAAAGH IS STILL ACTIVE
Opponent attacks.
Ghazzy attacks.
-----
First player turn - Third game turn
WAAAGH IS DEACTIVATED
Opponent attacks.
Ghazzy attacks.
-----
Second player turn - Third game turn
Opponent attacks.
Ghazzy attacks.
-----
etc.


*Round 2*
(Opponent goes first)

Opponent shoots.
Ghazzy shoots.
-----
Opponent assaults.
-----
First player turn - First game turn (As technically it is still the same turn as the shooting phase is in)
Opponent attacks (assuming they have higher inititive)
Ghazzy attacks.
-----
Second player turn - First game turn
Opponent attacks.
Ghazzy attacks.
-----
First player turn - Second game turn
GHAZZY USES WAAAGH
Opponent attacks.
Ghazzy attacks.
-----
Second player turn - Second game turn
WAAAGH IS STILL ACTIVE
Opponent attacks.
Ghazzy attacks.
-----
First player turn - Third game turn
WAAAGH IS DEACTIVATED
Opponent attacks.
Ghazzy attacks.
-----
Second player turn - Third game turn
Opponent attacks.
Ghazzy attacks.
-----
etc.


So basically his 2++ will be active for the 3rd and 4th round of combat.

Its just like a normal game guys.
Not that hard to work out. :laugh:


----------



## Ultra111

I just wanted to confirm he would actuall get to use it, thanks 

I'm not taking Ghaz...:grin:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Ultra111 said:


> I just wanted to confirm he would actuall get to use it, thanks
> 
> I'm not taking Ghaz...:grin:


Yeah, was more so targetted at graven.

He thought he had 1 turn without the 2++ and then 2 turns with it.
In actual fact its 2 turns without it and 2 turns with it.


----------



## Winterous

KOC, Ghazghkull can use his Waagh at any time, even in the opponent's turn.
So it should occur immediately after the first game turn ends.


----------



## Desecai

Unless he's fighting Zogworth and Zogwort generates a Waaagh! since only 1 Waaagh can be active at a time. This would force Thraka to wait till his own turn. Although the fight is probably over by the time this would matter.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winterous said:


> KOC, Ghazghkull can use his Waagh at any time, even in the opponent's turn.
> So it should occur immediately after the first game turn ends.


Fixed in post above.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Desecai said:


> Unless he's fighting Zogworth and Zogwort generates a Waaagh! since only 1 Waaagh can be active at a time. This would force Thraka to wait till his own turn.


No.
All it says is that multiple WAAAGH!'s have no cumulative effect.

And even if it did say somewhere that 2 WAAAGH!'s cant be active at the same time (even if they are different players) then i will be ignoring it.

No dodgy rules-exploiting loopholes in this game that go against RAI. Its supposed to be fun.


----------



## Desecai

Thraka's waaagh ability says no more than one can be called per turn. I don't particularly care nor will anyone else I think since if a fight between Zogwort and Thraka gets that far than Zogwort has already won a moral victory, plus if Zogwort generates a Waaagh he doesn't have a power weapon which means an Armor Save is the same as an Invulnerable...having remembered that as I type this it seems rather pointless to have brought it up.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Desecai said:


> Thraka's waaagh ability says no more than one can be called per turn. I don't particularly care nor will anyone else I think since if a fight between Zogwort and Thraka gets that far than Zogwort has already won a moral victory, plus if Zogwort generates a Waaagh he doesn't have a power weapon which means an Armor Save is the same as an Invulnerable...having remembered that as I type this it seems rather pointless to have brought it up.


Zogwort can still use his WAAAGH! in my opinion. 
In fact, 2 Ghazzy's can use a WAAAGH! each in the same turn if they really want to.
Obviously its only the controlling player that benefits, and only once per turn.

Its fair, its logic, and its RAI.
If anyone has any problems with it, then ill be happy to remove your character from the game. :laugh:




EDIT:
By the way, i now have 53 entrants.
Only 11 more to go.
If you can think of anyone who would be interested, send them a PM and tell them to join. 

DOUBLE EDIT:
Make that 10 more to go.


----------



## Aramoro

I think this will be an interesting example of Meta-game at work. Obviously Fist-O will be very popular, so you need a Character who can beat Fist-O if you're going to win which make Skulltaker an excellent choice. So you could gamble on not having to beat a Fist-O as everyone else will be gearing to (Or be Fist-O themselves). So then you need to gear to beat Skulltaker....


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I am tmpted to change my option so I can be more competitive in this competition rather than using a badass. Dunno though.


----------



## Aramoro

Ghazghkull is probably one of the most competitive choices in my estimation, he is immune to instant death, so can beat Skulltaker and has 4 wounds with 5++ so he can get into round 2 with Fist-O and win from there. Lysander could be a good pick as well.

Dante wound be an amusing choice as he knocks a wound off with his Scary Mask before combat starts, not good but amusing.


----------



## KingOfCheese

I may as well let people know how much +rep they will be getting....

The top 8 players will all get +rep.
This means all you need to do is win the first 3 rounds out of the 6, and your guaranteed +rep.

Assuming my rep power reaches 20 (which it should by the time its over)...
_1st place (win all 6 rounds) = +20 rep
2nd place (win 5 rounds) = +17 rep
3rd/4th place (win 4 rounds) = +14 rep
5th/6th/7th/8th place (win 3 rounds) = +11 rep_
*Total of +109 rep!*

If my rep power reaches 21...
_1st place (win all 6 rounds) = +21 rep
2nd place (win 5 rounds) = +18 rep
3rd/4th place (win 4 rounds) = +15 rep
5th/6th/7th/8th place (win 3 rounds) = +12 rep_
*Total of +117 rep!*


----------



## Winterous

Aramoro said:


> Obviously Fist-O will be very popular


Who the fuck is Fist-O??



Aramoro said:


> Dante wound be an amusing choice as he knocks a wound off with his Scary Mask before combat starts, not good but amusing.


Err...
Uh.

>_>


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Fist-O refers to Mephiston. I think.


----------



## Aramoro

Well I'm assuming the Death Mask of Sanguinius will work and he'll scare -1WS, -1 Wound, -1 I and -1 A out of someone before the Game starts. 

As to the identity of the mysterious Fist-O, well he's angry and he likes walks in the park and overally aggressive hugs. He has no mates, can enthrall a single enemy in his gaze and costs bang on the points limit of this game.

Here's a picture of him


----------



## Winterous

So yes, Mephiston.


----------



## Ultra111

Sorry to bring this up again guys, but surely 2 Waaaghs can be used if they are opposing players? So player one uses Waaagh and player two then uses Waaagh? I don't see it written anywhere saying otherwise, but it looks like KoC will be doing this anyway


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Obviously. Can't imagine a situation like this:

Ghaz1: WAAAAAAGH!

Ghaz2: WAAAAAAGH!

Ghaz1: Wait I just called WAAAAAAGH! first!

Ghaz2: Sorry old bean I must apologize. I shall wait for yours to end first.

Ghaz1: No problem at all dear chap now DIE!!!


----------



## Winterous

Ultra111 said:


> Sorry to bring this up again guys, but surely 2 Waaaghs can be used if they are opposing players? So player one uses Waaagh and player two then uses Waaagh? I don't see it written anywhere saying otherwise, but it looks like KoC will be doing this anyway


Well of course you can.


----------



## Ultra111

Winterous said:


> Well of course you can.


That's what I thought; it sounded like some people thought otherwise.


----------



## Uber Ork

Ultra111 said:


> Sorry to bring this up again guys, but surely 2 Waaaghs can be used if they are opposing players? So player one uses Waaagh and player two then uses Waaagh? I don't see it written anywhere saying otherwise, but it looks like KoC will be doing this anyway


Yes. These are two opposing forces. The ork codex is written to address the player (singular) using it. When playing someone else who plays orks. Their codex is written to address them. For example: The waaagh rule reads... "Once per game, *the* ork player..." "The" meaning the player using that codex.

Further down, the waaagh rule says that the affects of the waaagh last "for the duration of that turn," and that "all *friendly* Ork infantry" are affected. This seems to indicate that if you were playing against another ork player his or her orks would be unaffected by the calling of your waaagh, and vice versa if he called one on his player turn of the same game turn as you did, it would be fine as it would only affect his orks (i.e. not two waaaghs called in the same turn. Rather two different waaaghs called for two different ork armies. Orks do fight each other a lot you know.  ). 

Ghazghkull's waaagh says it replaces the normal one, but I'd say the underling logic is the same as above. If two opposing ork players both fielded Ghazghkull, I'd say each player could use him to apply Ghazzy's benefits to his or her own army even if it was the same game turn.


----------



## KingOfCheese

No more entries?
Should i just start the game and use fill-in units?


----------



## Ultra111

If no-one else seems interested then go for it


----------



## KingOfCheese

If i start it now, i will be making a custom character to fill the empty slots.
I wont use the original stats though, i will be making my own stats/rules for him.
(And don't worry, i highly doubt he will actually win a game)

Its a character who once existed, but has not appeared in a codex for quite some time.

First person to guess right will get +5 rep from me.


----------



## Desecai

Is it Makari?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Desecai said:


> Is it Makari?


Bingo. 
The single most awesome character in the whole 40k universe, and always will be. :so_happy:



> _Orks are creatures of war and death. Deprived of it they waste away as other species would deprived a vital part of their diet. It is the slowest and most agonising death an Ork can face. But that is not to say that Orks do not have a kind side, a decent side. A side that allows them to feel fondness of others.
> "Oi, Boss, where ya goin'?" asked Graknob, before a sharp smack to the back of the head from one of his fellow Nobs silenced him. Ghazghkull Thraka, greatest Ork Warlord the Orkoid race has ever seen, did not even stop in his plodding steps as he walked away from his main tent in the camp. Some of the boyz had objected to moving the Waaagh off course to visit this small, unknown, out of the way planet. 'Itz already been smashed, why we'z goin' here?' some had asked, but never loud enough for the boss to hear. The Nobz waited for their mega-armoured warboss to be out of earshot before answering the new member of Ghazghkull's retinue.
> "'E's off rememberin'" said one, an old Ork named Griksnak who had served their boss for many many years.
> "'E can remember jus' fine round 'ere. What's 'e rememberin'?" asked the curious Nob, uncaring of the death-stares he was receiving from his fellow Nobz.
> "Think 'bout it dis way, ya git. Us Orks love ta fight, yeah?"
> "Yeah, even a snotling knows dat!"
> "But da boss keeps sendin' us 'gainst da 'umies. Dis is cuz 'e hates dem. Now, why'd da boss hate 'umies?"
> Graknob remained silent for a few seconds, pondering the question he was asked. "Cuz dey got ugly faces?"
> The other Nobz just shook their heads. "'E lost someone ta 'em." Graknob looked around, confused. Everyone knew it didn't matter if an Ork died, he just got belched back into another body. He couldn't understand the feeling of loss.
> 
> ----
> Ghazghkull had shed most of his mega armour by the time he got to the top of the hill. Being an Ork, the act of removing armour seemed... unusual, to say the least, but it seemed appropriate to approach this site somewhat vulnerable. After all, he was meeting with the one being he knew would never harm him.
> "'ey. Uhh... not sure what's I suppose'ta say 'ere. Jus' wanted tah, y'know, say 'ello. See how ya's was. Dose 'umies who got dat lucky shot off on ya? Yeah, dey dead. 'Dere planet is dead. Got lotsa da bastards. 'Ope dat helps out somehow. Wells... I's be goin', den. I... I misses ya, boy." Ghazghkull Mag Thraka turned and began walking down the hill again, leaving the grave he had been speaking to behind. A grave that simply said:
> 
> *Makari
> Banna Wava *
> 
> Everyone knew Orks were belched back into another body after they died. Not Gretchin though. No Gretchin could ever replace Makari._


I know its not the real story of what happened to him, but he deserves better than the terrible fate that GW gave him.


----------



## gen.ahab

Please don't let it be angron. Lol I hope it is either doomrider or cypher.

Edit: I have never even heard of that character. Lol


----------



## KingOfCheese

gen.ahab said:


> Please don't let it be angron. Lol I hope it is either doomrider or cypher.
> 
> Edit: I have never even heard of that character. Lol


You haven't? :shok:

This is him, standing next to Ghazghkull....








(Yes, Ghazzy has grown quite a bit since then. :laugh


----------



## gen.ahab

Hm... I like him. Let him win as far as I am concerned. Lol


----------



## Desecai

Makari is awesome, if I could play an army lead by just Makari I would. Apparently ork sit attacks ignore invulnerable saves


----------



## KingOfCheese

Here are my rules for Makari....

(And for the people who have never heard of him, yes he actually did have a 2+ inv save back when he was playable)



*Makari, Banna Wava*

WS 4
BS 3
S 3
T 3
W 1
I 3
A 2
Ld 10
Save 6+

*Wargear:* _Choppa, Slugga, Makari's WAAAGH! Banna, Aura of Awesome_

*Special Rules:*

*Makari's WAAAGH! Banna:* 
Makari is best known for his WAAAGH! Banna. Despite his small frame and weak muscles, he waves his Banna proudly with every ounce of strength he can muster. Not only does it improve his morale, but it also gives him the gift of extreme luck.
Makari's WAAAGH! Banna grants him a 2+ invulnerable save as well as the Fearless and Furious Charge abilities.

*Makari's Sidekick:*
Ghazghkull is known to be Makari's favorite sidekick. Should the 2 ever meet face to face, they will never try to kill each other.
Instead, they will have a friendly fight for Ghazghkull to prove his worth.
Should Ghazghkull prove successful, Makari will kindly allow Ghazghkull to have the pleasure of fighting alongside the inspiring presence and infinite wisdom that is Makari.
(This has no effect in game, it just makes more sense for fluff.)

*Aura of Awesome:*
Makari is gifted with the Aura of Awesome. Nobody can ever match the awesomeness of Makari, and as a result he can never be "killed".
He may be defeated, but in a few days he will simply regenerate along with his Banna. If he is in a situation where it is impossible to regenerate, then he will simply re-materialize at a different location.
(This has no effect in-game.)


----------



## coke123

:laugh: Nice!


----------



## KingOfCheese

Ok, lets get the ball rolling. 



*KoC's Ultimate Unit game #6 entrants.*
_(64 total)_

----------

ChaosRedCorsairLord
Ahriman

D-A-C
Ahriman

Mortigar
Ahriman

Khorothis
Ahriman

Iron_Freak220
Ahriman

----------

Drannith
Arjac Rockfist

Oldenhaller
Arjac Rockfist

----------

Shadowfane
Asdrubael Vect

Sethis
Asdrubael Vect

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Asdrubael Vect

Dawnstar
Asdrubael Vect

Jack Mac
Asdrubael Vect

----------

fishywinkles
Aun'va & honour guard

----------

Evil beaver2
Azrael

----------

Daniel Harper
Badrukk

----------

Desecai
Blue Scribes

----------

Kinglopey
Brother Captain Stern

----------

The_Hive_Emperor
Dante

Vicious
Dante

Winterous
Dante

----------

The Meddler
Doom of Malan'tai

HurricaneGirl
Doom of Malan'tai

----------

Cocakoala
Eldrad

the Autarch
Eldrad

XxDreMisterxX
Eldrad

----------

Sasha Nein
Ghazghkull

marxalvia
Ghazghkull

Ultra111
Ghazghkull

aboytervigon
Ghazghkull

Zodd
Ghazghkull

mynameisgrax
Ghazghkull

the-graven
Ghazghkull

----------

Cowlicker16
Helbrecht

----------

Necrosis
Karamazov

gatha23
Karamazov

----------

Karnax
Karandras

----------

LordOfAscension
Lelith

----------

Starbuck
Lemartes

----------

zas240
Lysander

davidmumma66
Lysander

----------

Stephen_Newman
Marneus Calgar

----------

Muffinman
Mephiston

Aramoro
Mephiston

----------

Uber Ork
Old Zogwort

----------

gen.ahab
Ragnar

----------

SGMAlice
Seth

----------

Doelago
Sicarius

----------

Dies Irae
Skulltaker w Chariot of Khorne

----------

coke123
Tigurius

----------

Storm of Iron
Typhus

Lord Sven Kittyclaw
Typhus

MidnightSun
Typhus

----------

Goat
Vulkan

DrinCalhar
Vulkan

----------

Sausage
Wazdakka

----------

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

----------


If i have got anyones unit wrong, or i am missing somebody, then let me know.


----------



## Desecai

You forgot to change my choice from Zogwort to the Blue Scribes as discussed in pm on Friday.


----------



## Oldenhaller

my money is on fishywinkles...


----------



## KingOfCheese

Desecai said:


> You forgot to change my choice from Zogwort to the Blue Scribes as discussed in pm on Friday.


Haha, yeah, just noticed that myself. Sorry mate.
All fixed now. 



Oldenhaller said:


> my money is on fishywinkles...


Technically it is an illegal entry as it is actually more than 1 model, but considering how epicfail Aun'va is in a situation like this.... i think we can allow it just this once.


----------



## Desecai

No prob. 

Aun'va could get through a couple rounds if he gets paired up against Makaris, although I also wouldn't be surprised if Makari killed Aun'va.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Why was I only one who thought of using King Smurf?


----------



## Desecai

Because so many people hate the Ultramarines on principle? To be honest I didn't even consider a single one of the codex marine characters.


----------



## Cowlicker16

Wow I'm so glad I didn't pick Ahriman like I was going to, lets go Helbrecht!!


----------



## D-A-C

Anyone else suprised by the comparitive lack of Eternal Warriors?

Also, does anyone else hope that one of the Ahrimans manages to Gift of Chaos that b*stard Gazukull?

I say bonus rep for any and all Ahrimans who Gift of Chaos an Eternal Warrior. 

What do you all think?


----------



## Desecai

To be quite honest I'm far more surprised by the comparative lack of Mephistons.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Desecai said:


> To be quite honest I'm far more surprised by the comparative lack of Mephistons.


Actually, 6 of the first 14 entrants chose Mephiston, but everyone changed their choices because they all assumed that everyone would take Mephiston.
In the end, only 2 of the 6 people kept their choices. :laugh:


----------



## Aramoro

I assumed a lot of people would shy away from fisto and choose characters who could beat him, i.e. Ghazzy, and then choose characters who could beat him instead so I kept with Mephiston on the end. Surprising number of Ahrimans, especially with Gift of Chaos having a 6" range so won't be usable until after he's been rended apart in close combat.


----------



## SGMAlice

I'm the only one that chose Gabriel Seth XD
Unsuprised as he is well below the points limit. And lack of Ranged power too.

SGMAlice


----------



## Oldenhaller

I thought it was move shoot assault - in a much similar fashion to be fore - so 6" range guns work...?

>*EDIT*< Ignore me - I'm an idiot...spawning happens before movement

O


----------



## Aramoro

6" range guns will work fine, but not Psychic Powers which are used at the Start of your turn like Gift of Chaos.


----------



## Khorothis

And there I was, thinking that I'd be the only one who took Ahriman...  Though I'm surprised by the lack of Wolves.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

What about wolves. Logan Grimnir is too much points wise and Njal just sucks.

Still. Can't complain though because for the 3rd competition running I have a completely unique unit! Now time to bash some daemon spawn and rogue chapters with my big fists! For papa smurf!


----------



## KingOfCheese

ROUND 1 PAIRINGS!!!!!

==========

gen.ahab
Ragnar

vs

D-A-C
Ahriman

----------

the Autarch
Eldrad

vs

Kinglopey
Brother Captain Stern

----------

Mortigar
Ahriman

vs

fishywinkles
Aun'va & honour guard

----------

Goat
Vulkan

vs

Desecai
Blue Scribes

----------

Iron_Freak220
Ahriman

vs

The_Hive_Emperor
Dante

----------

Vicious
Dante

vs

HurricaneGirl
Doom of Malan'tai

----------

zas240
Lysander

vs

Necrosis
Karamazov

---------

XxDreMisterxX
Eldrad

vs

Ultra111
Ghazghkull

----------

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

vs

Khorothis
Ahriman

----------

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

vs

Storm of Iron
Typhus

----------

Zodd
Ghazghkull

vs

Winterous
Dante

----------

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

vs

Sethis
Asdrubael Vect

---------

Jack Mac
Asdrubael Vect

vs

Lord Sven Kittyclaw
Typhus

----------

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

vs

Aramoro
Mephiston

----------

the-graven
Ghazghkull

vs

ChaosRedCorsairLord
Ahriman

----------

Sasha Nein
Ghazghkull

vs

gatha23
Karamazov

----------

Cowlicker16
Helbrecht

vs

mynameisgrax
Ghazghkull

----------

Shadowfane
Asdrubael Vect

vs

Stephen_Newman
Marneus Calgar

----------

Sausage
Wazdakka

vs

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

----------

coke123
Tigurius

vs

Karnax
Karandras

----------

DrinCalhar
Vulkan

vs

LordOfAscension
Lelith

----------

Starbuck
Lemartes

vs

marxalvia
Ghazghkull

----------

Oldenhaller
Arjac Rockfist

vs

MidnightSun
Typhus

----------

SGMAlice
Seth

vs

Dawnstar
Asdrubael Vect

----------

Muffinman
Mephiston

vs

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

----------

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

vs

Dies Irae
Skulltaker w Chariot of Khorne

----------

The Meddler
Doom of Malan'tai

vs

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

----------

Cocakoala
Eldrad

vs

Evil beaver2
Azrael

----------

Doelago
Sicarius

vs

Uber Ork
Old Zogwort

----------

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Asdrubael Vect

vs

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

----------

aboytervigon
Ghazghkull

vs

Drannith
Arjac Rockfist

----------

davidmumma66
Lysander

vs

Daniel Harper
Badrukk

----------




GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!!! :victory:




Surprisingly, out of all of those multiples of characters (particularly the Makaris and Ghazghkulls) there was not a single identical unit match-up in any of the 32 games!
So there will be no coin flips this round. 

(And yes, the match-ups are completely random thanks to random.org )

The one downside to that is that i highly doubt any of the Makari's will make it past Round 1.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

So I get Vect eh? I have no idea what this guy can do. Any help here people?

I extend my good luck towards Shadowfane for a good, close fight ahead.


----------



## SGMAlice

I am screwed... Just looked at Vect's statline.....
I know little about the DE, so some one tell me something i don't know that is bad for Vect?

DOOMED! I'm going to sing the Doom Song.....

SGMAlice


----------



## Aramoro

Well Vect is I8, WS8, bunch of power weapon attacks that wound on 3+, a 2+ invulnerable save which you can beat out of him. He's got preferred enemy. On the brightside he's no an Eternal Warrior so Seth might accidently quadraspaz him if he fluffs his save.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

So. Once I break his bubble it is simply a matter of landing a S8 fist to the face.


----------



## Aramoro

Well not quite, his bubble breaks if he rolls a 1, but then he's fails his save anyway so will explode. He has I think 5 or 6 attacks, with rerolls to hit and wounding on 3+ , you have a 4+ invulnerable so you should survive to get to strike in round 1 but probably not survive round 2.


----------



## D-A-C

I got Ragnar vs (my) Ahriman

Does anyone have any info on him?

If he is (I hope) a Space Wolf, that is actually epic. 

Maybe I'll turn him into spawn, ha, ha, ha.


----------



## Aramoro

He is a Space Wolf, he's going same as you on I5, with 4+D3 attacks, Furious Charge when he can, he's got a Frost Blade and a 4+ invulnerable save. He also has a 5+ roll to negate any Psychic Power targeting him. So you've got an OK chance with Bolt of Change and with your Force Weapon.


----------



## gen.ahab

I'm screwed.... Of course did really expect any different when I picked Ragnar. Lol


----------



## D-A-C

Aramoro said:


> He is a Space Wolf, he's going same as you on I5, with 4+D3 attacks, Furious Charge when he can, he's got a Frost Blade and a 4+ invulnerable save. He also has a 5+ roll to negate any Psychic Power targeting him. So you've got an OK chance with Bolt of Change and with your Force Weapon.


Sounds tough, does he have Eternal Warrior or can he cause instant death.

If not I've actually got a good shot at taking him down.

And the fact he is indeed a Space Wolf, everyone has to agree that is awesome.


----------



## Aramoro

Nah he doesn't which is why I said you had a decent chance with your Force Weapon or Bolt of Change.


----------



## gen.ahab

D-A-C said:


> Sounds tough, does he have Eternal Warrior or can he cause instant death.
> 
> If not I've actually got a good shot at taking him down.
> 
> And the fact he is indeed a Space Wolf, everyone has to agree that is awesome.


He isn't. Lol honestly he kind of sucks balls, but he is funny as shit as a choice. Space Wolf special characters are.... Well, most aren't worth the paper they are printed on compared to the custom characters you can build with the same points.


----------



## D-A-C

Aramoro said:


> Nah he doesn't which is why I said you had a decent chance with your Force Weapon or Bolt of Change.





gen.ahab said:


> He isn't. Lol honestly he kind of sucks balls, but he is funny as shit as a choice. Space Wolf special characters are.... Well, most aren't worth the paper they are printed on.


Thanks guys.

I'd give you both +rep but I'm still a little traumatised lol.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Aramoro said:


> Well not quite, his bubble breaks if he rolls a 1, but then he's fails his save anyway so will explode. He has I think 5 or 6 attacks, with rerolls to hit and wounding on 3+ , you have a 4+ invulnerable so you should survive to get to strike in round 1 but probably not survive round 2.


Who knows. I might cause his shadow field like thingy to burst with my AP2 assault bolters!!


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

As long as my DW doesnt eat me, I might get enough attacks to burst his bubble and kill him. huzzah!


----------



## Cowlicker16

Oh yea me gots an ork first round, thing is is that I have no idea the power behind either Helbrecht or Ghazgull, so as far as I know I'm screwed


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

Helbrecht is alright, first round of combat (assuming he charges) he gets between 6-8 Power weapon attacks at str4 and he can re-roll one of them. He also has Bionics (comes back to life on a 6+) and an Iron Halo, and a combi-melta


----------



## Kinglopey

Stephen_Newman said:


> Who knows. I might cause his shadow field like thingy to burst with my AP2 assault bolters!!


The bolters will wound him but they won't make him pop... he has a bunch of attacks and preferred enemy... against Eldar and and Dark Eldar he can re-roll to wound as well.

He's a beast... I was going to take him but decided there would probably be a few of him, and passed...


----------



## Karnax

@Stephen Newman, I thought about taking Papa Smurf, but he was my second choice. Karandras was my first. Good luck to you coke. Also, who's Kamarov?


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

Inquisitor, WH.


----------



## Uber Ork

We begin! Woot! 

I'm also super stoked to see a good number of different special characters. That should make it way more interesting.

Good luck to my first round pairing, Doelago! No offense brother... but here's to hoping I turn Sicarius into a squig! :laugh:


----------



## MidnightSun

Typhus, Captain of the Plague Fleet, Host of the Destroyer Plague, vs a space Viking who punches Squids in his free time. I might actually win this! Go go defensive grenades!

Midnight


----------



## gatha23

only one other person used the same choice as me. hmmm. i dont think ive ever been against gazgull before.

good luck every one.

-N-


----------



## Ultra111

No idea how high my chances are against Eldrad...

Good luck everyone :victory:


----------



## Drannith

freaking Gaz against my term... thank god for his anvil shield 3++... too bad he has EW. This should actually be a sweet battle.


----------



## Iron_Freak220

Just cause ahriman cant reach with GoC for the first part doesnt mean he cant tri- Bolt of Change those non EW characters. Muah hahaha


----------



## Necrosis

Dammit I'm Fighting Lysander, I'm screwed.


----------



## Shadowfane

Awesome, I'm up against Fisty McFistfist, the blue blue smurf of DOOOOOOOOOOM....
Good luck right back at ya, Stephen, although I'm looking for revenge over taht Archon/Avatar fight in the last one


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Shadowfane said:


> Awesome, I'm up against Fisty McFistfist, the blue blue smurf of DOOOOOOOOOOM....
> Good luck right back at ya, Stephen, although I'm looking for revenge over taht Archon/Avatar fight in the last one


I am sure you will get it at some point. Depends on whether Asdrubael has the good manners to blow his shadow field before or after he gets punched in the face:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Evil beaver2

Ultra111 said:


> No idea how high my chances are against Eldrad...


Same feeling Ive got, not really sure exactly what Elrad does, I just know he does it well.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX

O M G.......... Ghaz first round? really? has the fates really shunned me so? Dam rune stones couldnt predict this kind of crap and save my ass...... Epic fail on Eldrad's luck. My chances are very slim indeed...... :alcoholic: Lolz

But too be a good sport about all this, GL to you Ultra and may the best Eldar win. lol :biggrin:

If Eldrad could kick a daemon engines butt, then hopefully he can beat a psychotic prophet Ork.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Likely that first turn he will activate fortune and 2 mind wars. This works as add d6 to leaderships and for every 1 he beats you by you suffer a wound with no armour save possible.

e.g Eldrad rolls 4 whilst a model with Ld 9 rolls a 2. Eldrad wins by 3 so the other guy suffers 3 wounds.

Then when he assaults he will hit on 4's or better followed by wounding on 2's with no armour saves possible. However he has a low number of attacks and has no EW but does get T4.

He will be nasty in this.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX

Yes, but Mind War (or so i'm told) does not nullify invulnerable saves... So If Ghaz wins the first round I'm screwed. 2nd round hello Waaagggghhh 2++ saves. >.<


----------



## gen.ahab

Until he runs into the great lord of bitchslap, mephy the fAbulouuuus .


----------



## MidnightSun

Agreed, I think that this is going to boil down to a Mephiston vs Ghazghull, Mephiston vs. Typhus or Mephiston vs. Makari showdown.

Midnight


----------



## Desecai

Ahriman choosers you know what's awesome about the Blue Scribes? Boon of Mutation is used in the shooting phase . 

Good luck Goat.


----------



## Cocakoala

Evil beaver2 said:


> Same feeling Ive got, not really sure exactly what Elrad does, I just know he does it well.


He does indeed. Stephen Newman summed it up well. I dont have a clue what Azriel does so it seems we are even there. Fortune be with you (or rather me ) good sir k:


----------



## Ultra111

Aye, good luck to you too XxdreMisterxX


----------



## Aramoro

Iron_Freak220 said:


> Just cause ahriman cant reach with GoC for the first part doesnt mean he cant tri- Bolt of Change those non EW characters. Muah hahaha


Ahriman doesn't have an exception which allows him to fire three guns a turn as KoC is running this very much RAI I find it very unlikely you'll be getting more than 1 psychic shooting attack per turn.


----------



## Desecai

Under The Black Staff of Ahriman: "It even allows him to use several powers that count as firing a weapon in the same Shooting Phase"

That seems to me to be saying that Ahriman can in fact use several psychic shooting attacks per turn.


----------



## Goat

Thanks Desicai, good luck to you as well.


----------



## Dawnstar

Good Luck SGMAlice!

Gabriel Seth?

I guess we have no idea what the other's unit actually does :laugh:


----------



## SGMAlice

Meh! I'm pretty much screwed unless your throws turn out badly and i get lucky.
Either way; Good Luck to you too.

SGMAlice


----------



## Necrosis

*Thinks we should have a loser bracket*
So if you lose in the first round you still get another chance.


----------



## Winterous

Iron_Freak220 said:


> Just cause ahriman cant reach with GoC for the first part doesnt mean he cant tri- Bolt of Change those non EW characters. Muah hahaha


You can't use the SAME Shooting attack multiple times, but you can use multiple different ones.
So you're wrong, he can't tri- Bolt them.


----------



## DrinCalhar

This should be fun. Now if we could just watch the fight. We need a Colosseum.


----------



## Uber Ork

DrinCalhar said:


> This should be fun. Now if we could just watch the fight. We need a Colosseum.


Yes! Colosseum FTW!:grin:


----------



## DrinCalhar

Can anyone make cool actions or do a comic of some of the battles. I would take a video of a battle too. No matter what it would be awesome.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Aramoro said:


> Ahriman doesn't have an exception which allows him to fire three guns a turn as KoC is running this very much RAI I find it very unlikely you'll be getting more than 1 psychic shooting attack per turn.





Desecai said:


> Under The Black Staff of Ahriman: "It even allows him to use several powers that count as firing a weapon in the same Shooting Phase"
> 
> That seems to me to be saying that Ahriman can in fact use several psychic shooting attacks per turn.





Winterous said:


> You can't use the SAME Shooting attack multiple times, but you can use multiple different ones.
> So you're wrong, he can't tri- Bolt them.


Can anyone give me some sort of conclusion on this debate, with some sort of evidence to back it up, either by a GW link or a detailed discussion on another forum.


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> Can anyone give me some sort of conclusion on this debate, with some sort of evidence to back it up, either by a GW link or a detailed discussion on another forum.


Chaos Space Marine FAQ, bottom right of the first page.
"Powers that are Psychic Shooting attacks can only be used once per turn. Gift of Chaos can be used multiple times, as it is not a Psychic Shooting attack."

Oddly, this applies to ALL armies, and is the only place in the rules that it is stated a Psychic Power can be used multiple times in one turn.


----------



## Dawnstar

Ahriman's staff allows him to use several powers that count as firing a weapon in the same shooting phase


----------



## KingOfCheese

I am well aware that he can use 3 psychic shooting attacks per turn (or any 3 psychic powers in general).
The main question is if he can use 3 of the *same* attack in 1 turn, or if they must be 3 different powers.


----------



## Desecai

Winterous is correct, it's on page 50 of the BRB at the very end of Psychic Shooting Attacks. I was simply attempting to refute Aramoro's blanket statement that Ahriman got only one Psychic Shooting Attack per turn.


----------



## D-A-C

KingOfCheese said:


> I am well aware that he can use 3 psychic shooting attacks per turn (or any 3 psychic powers in general).
> The main question is if he can use 3 of the *same* attack in 1 turn, or if they must be 3 different powers.


No he cannot.

For example, he cannot go, Warptime, Bolt of Change, Bolt of Change,

But he can go, Warptime, Bolt of Change, Doombolt, or Bolt of Change, Doombolt, Breath of Chaos, if he was so inclined.

He can also use Gift of Change three times in CC at the beginning of his turn (in the movement phase and can do this even if he is locked in CC) if needed, and can activate Warptime in his opoonents CC phase as well.

But don't forget, Warptime is of paramount importance as it allows him re-rolls to hit and wound (and the Gift of Chaos power), but also leave one space for him to activate his force weapon when he charges into CC, as that counts as a Psychic Attack as well.

Overall you've got your work cut out choosing the most competitive powers in any given situation.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## KingOfCheese

D-A-C said:


> No he cannot.
> 
> For example, he cannot go, Warptime, Bolt of Change, Bolt of Change,
> 
> But he can go, Warptime, Bolt of Change, Doombolt, or Bolt of Change, Doombolt, Breath of Chaos, if he was so inclined.


Makes sense. 



D-A-C said:


> He can also use Gift of Change three times in CC at the beginning of his turn (in the movement phase and can do this even if he is locked in CC) if needed, and can activate Warptime in his opoonents CC phase as well.


So 3x GoC is fine, but not 3x BoC (as its a shooting attack).
Seems reasonable. 



D-A-C said:


> But don't forget, Warptime is of paramount importance as it allows him re-rolls to hit and wound (and the Gift of Chaos power), but also leave one space for him to activate his force weapon when he charges into CC, as that counts as a Psychic Attack as well.
> 
> Overall you've got your work cut out choosing the most competitive powers in any given situation.
> 
> Good Luck!!!


Eh, im not looking forward to the complaints about "why did you use X power, you should have used Y instead".

If people can PM me the list of powers they wish to use, then ill use them.
A couple of people have done this already, but there are others who haven't.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Winterous said:


> Oddly, this applies to ALL armies, and is the only place in the rules that it is stated a Psychic Power can be used multiple times in one turn.


Sadly this is not the case. Eldrads staff of Ulthuan allows him to use a 3rd psychic power which may be one he has already used that turn.

double mind warring will hurt the other guy badly.


----------



## Winterous

Stephen_Newman said:


> Sadly this is not the case. Eldrads staff of Ulthuan allows him to use a 3rd psychic power which may be one he has already used that turn.
> 
> double mind warring will hurt the other guy badly.


...Um, it is the case for all armies, all armies can use multiple of the same Psychic Power a turn, provided it's not a Shooting attack; the Chaos FAQ clarifies the rules.
Spirit Stones specifically state that you can't use the same power twice, which is why Eldrad's staff specifically states you can use a duplicate power.

However, Eldrad CANNOT use Mind War twice, since it's a Psychic Shooting attack, and he can only fire 1 ranged weapon per turn.


----------



## Aramoro

Indeed Arahim has a nice exception on his magic stick which allows him to fire multiple times, Eldrads magic stick does not.


----------



## Drannith

when can we expect the first round to be rolled off? I am getting curious who will win in my fight cause this weekend it has the posibilty of happening LOL


----------



## KingOfCheese

Drannith said:


> when can we expect the first round to be rolled off? I am getting curious who will win in my fight cause this weekend it has the posibilty of happening LOL


Might be able to tomorrow afternoon, depending on the weather.
Going to be busy every night for the next few days though, plus working weekends, but should have time to do a bit here and there.

Round 1 actually takes longer to do than the other 5 rounds all combined.
Most likely i should have Round 1 done by saturday.

64 characters.... i have a lot of dice rolling ahead of me. :laugh:


----------



## Drannith

well saturday is when I have my game so I guess I will have a comparison of how he does in both then. Appreciate all the work you do for these fun games Cheese.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

If I get knocked out then I will be happy to do some of the rolling in future rounds.


----------



## D-A-C

Stephen_Newman said:


> If I get knocked out then I will be happy to do some of the rolling in future rounds.


Yeah, count me in too.


----------



## Winterous

I'd offer to help too, but my brother has all my dice :S


----------



## XxDreMisterxX

Wait.... WHAT?!?!?! No Double Mind Warring?!?! omg..... lol We Eldrad's are screwed now. xD But wait... The power states that it replaces Eldrad's ability to fire a weapon that turn but does not actually state it is a shooting weapon like the chaos psychic powers and others, etc. So what gives?


----------



## Desecai

From the Eldar FAQ: 
Q. Which Eldar psychic powers are psychic shooting
attacks?
A. Destructor, Eldritch Storm and Mind War (though
they include a few exceptions to the normal shooting
rules, as specified in their description).


----------



## Winterous

XxDreMisterxX said:


> Wait.... WHAT?!?!?! No Double Mind Warring?!?! omg..... lol We Eldrad's are screwed now. xD But wait... The power states that it replaces Eldrad's ability to fire a weapon that turn but does not actually state it is a shooting weapon like the chaos psychic powers and others, etc. So what gives?


Basically, you should just know the rules 
And yeah, the FAQ brings the rules up to date with 5th ed.


----------



## Muffinman

Don't think I'll be wounded, now I just have to get through a 2+ invulnerable save...
Is makari an independent character???


----------



## KingOfCheese

Muffinman said:


> Don't think I'll be wounded, now I just have to get through a 2+ invulnerable save...
> Is makari an independent character???


Not entirely sure.....
I don't think he is supposed to be, i think he was more like a 1-man retinue for Ghazzy.

For the purposes of this game though, i will say he is an IC, so yes Zogwort CAN turn him into a squig.


----------



## Sausage

KingOfCheese said:


> Not entirely sure.....
> I don't think he is supposed to be, i think he was more like a 1-man retinue for Ghazzy.
> 
> For the purposes of this game though, i will say he is an IC, so yes Zogwort CAN turn him into a squig.


AWW come on now the little guys small enough as it is you wanna make him smaller? bad form bad form indeed!!!!:ireful2::angry::ireful2:


----------



## XxDreMisterxX

Eldrad has officially been neutered.  But I hope KoC can find a appropriate power to replace it so we dont lose that bad.


----------



## KingOfCheese

XxDreMisterxX said:


> Eldrad has officially been neutered.  But I hope KoC can find a appropriate power to replace it so we dont lose that bad.


Doom/Fortune/Mindwar?

Although i dont think that Mindwar can be used in combat.
Ill have to give the powers another read in detail to refresh my memory.
Pretty sure Doom/Fortune will be fairly high priority though.


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> Doom/Fortune/Mindwar?
> 
> Although i dont think that Mindwar can be used in combat.
> Ill have to give the powers another read in detail to refresh my memory.
> Pretty sure Doom/Fortune will be fairly high priority though.


Mind War is a Shooting attack for a start, and his Staff of Ulthramar can't be used for a third power while he's engaged in CC; so after the first turn, things get a lot simpler really.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winterous said:


> Mind War is a Shooting attack for a start, and his Staff of Ulthramar can't be used for a third power while he's engaged in CC; so after the first turn, things get a lot simpler really.


Yeah, thats what i thought.

So basically Doom/Fortune/Mindwar
followed by
Doom/Fortune


----------



## The Meddler

KingOfCheese said:


> ----------
> 
> The Meddler
> Doom of Malan'tai
> 
> vs
> 
> KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
> Makari
> 
> ----------


Now I'm not sure who I want to win, me or the awesomeness that is Makari...


----------



## Uber Ork

KingOfCheese said:


> For the purposes of this game though, i will say he is an IC, so yes Zogwort CAN turn him into a squig.


I would feel so guilty! :laugh: I hope I don't have to face him! :grin:


----------



## Winterous

Uber Ork said:


> I would feel so guilty! :laugh: I hope I don't have to face him! :grin:


Of course, he gets his 2+ save against it, him being lucky and all >


----------



## Dies Irae

Wait, I'm the ONLY one who took the Skulltaker? Okay, Vect is awesome (is he still counted as a vehicule?)

And who is this "Makari"?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I am guessing Vect is out of his raider.

Makari as explained earlier is Ghazakull's sidekick who GW axed. He looks and sounded awesome though!


----------



## Uber Ork

Winterous said:


> Of course, he gets his 2+ save against it, him being lucky and all >


Sadly Zogwart's curse is not a shooting or close combat attack that causes a wound. On pg20 of the rulebook it says Invulnerable saves "may always be taken whenever the model suffers a wound." Since you're not taking a wound from this attack, you unfortunately don't get a save from it. Not to worry though as it (1) only works on IC's, (2) have to pass a psychic test on LD8 to make it happen (since there's no orks around him to boost his leadership), and (3) have to roll higher than my opponent on a D6. So it's not too reliable. 

If all that happens, then the IC he's targeted is turned into a squig. Their model is replaced by a squig model (or in this case, an imaginary squig) and their stat line is replaced with that of a squig. Seeing that a squig is all Zogwart is likely to beat in this tourney, I don't expect he'll make it far.  I took him because of the thought of him turning a heavy hitter into a squig was just too funny to pass up! :laugh: 

Of course... if I ever face a IC with a psychic hood, etc. he'll become even more unreliable. Here's to hoping all the librarians get taken out round 1! :biggrin:


----------



## Necrosis

Hi even if Zogwarts turns someone into a squig, that squig can still kill him, I've seen it happen before.


----------



## Uber Ork

Necrosis said:


> Hi even if Zogwarts turns someone into a squig, that squig can still kill him, I've seen it happen before.


Oh, absolutely. Zogwart's not that tough. Boy, that would be even *more* funny than Zogwart turning a heavy hitting IC into a squig. :laugh:


----------



## Necrosis

Uber Ork said:


> Oh, absolutely. Zogwart's not that tough. Boy, that would be even *more* funny than Zogwart turning a heavy hitting IC into a squig. :laugh:


Actually that's what happened. He turned Marneus Calgar into a squig and then got killed off by squig Marneus Calgar.


----------



## Uber Ork

Necrosis said:


> Actually that's what happened. He turned Marneus Calgar into a squig and then got killed off by squig Marneus Calgar.


:laugh: Yes! Life is so funny sometimes. Man, when I'm defeated and bounced out of this competition, I hope that's the way I go!


----------



## coke123

Uber Ork said:


> (1) only works on IC's


IIRC, Mephiston is not an IC, so against him he's completely screwed?


----------



## Iron_Freak220

Good luck to everyone, especially my fellow Ahrimans. May all your opponents be turned into chaos spawn


----------



## Winterous

Uber Ork said:


> Sadly Zogwart's curse is not a shooting or close combat attack that causes a wound. On pg20 of the rulebook it says Invulnerable saves "may always be taken whenever the model suffers a wound." Since you're not taking a wound from this attack, you unfortunately don't get a save from it. Not to worry though as it (1) only works on IC's, (2) have to pass a psychic test on LD8 to make it happen (since there's no orks around him to boost his leadership), and (3) have to roll higher than my opponent on a D6. So it's not too reliable.
> 
> If all that happens, then the IC he's targeted is turned into a squig. Their model is replaced by a squig model (or in this case, an imaginary squig) and their stat line is replaced with that of a squig. Seeing that a squig is all Zogwart is likely to beat in this tourney, I don't expect he'll make it far.  I took him because of the thought of him turning a heavy hitter into a squig was just too funny to pass up! :laugh:
> 
> Of course... if I ever face a IC with a psychic hood, etc. he'll become even more unreliable. Here's to hoping all the librarians get taken out round 1! :biggrin:


...It was a joke :|


----------



## Uber Ork

Winterous said:


> ...It was a joke :|


Woops! Sorry about that. :laugh:


----------



## Winterous

Uber Ork said:


> Woops! Sorry about that. :laugh:


Salright 
What I meant is, since the Squig-ification power is a roll-off to see whether it works, his luck would come into play.


----------



## Uber Ork

Winterous said:


> Salright
> What I meant is, since the Squig-ification power is a roll-off to see whether it works, his luck would come into play.


Makes total sense... just flew by me at the time. 





coke123 said:


> IIRC, Mephiston is not an IC, so against him he's completely screwed?


Yep... if that's the case, I got nothing. Lets hope I don't have to face him! :scare:


----------



## XxDreMisterxX

KoC- Is there anyway you will accept a donation of a monetary nature for a private switch of a certain object into a more reasonable option? :biggrin:


----------



## KingOfCheese

XxDreMisterxX said:


> KoC- Is there anyway you will accept a donation of a monetary nature for a private switch of a certain object into a more reasonable option? :biggrin:


Care to elaborate?


----------



## Ultra111

Maybe he means he will give you rep if you let himc change his entry...?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Ultra111 said:


> Maybe he means he will give you rep if you let himc change his entry...?


I dont think thats going to happen.

I want these games to be as fair as possible, and wont be giving anyone any advantages over other users.
Rep is only a number. Fairness is far more important.

Unless of course he wishes to send me $1000, in which case i may consider making some slight alterations (and then watch him lose Round 1 anyway). :laugh:


----------



## Ultra111

Oh yeah I agree mate; I just think that is what he was implying.


----------



## Winterous

XxDreMisterxX said:


> KoC- Is there anyway you will accept a donation of a monetary nature for a private switch of a certain object into a more reasonable option? :biggrin:


Wait, how can you change a piece of wargear on ELDRAD?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Done a few games now, and a few with Makari.

So far, Makari hasn't been overly successful in hurting his opponents. 

Can't really think of any way to increase any of his stats either.... considering he is a Gretchin and all. :laugh:


----------



## Uber Ork

KingOfCheese said:


> Done a few games now, and a few with Makari.
> 
> So far, Makari hasn't been overly successful in hurting his opponents.
> 
> Can't really think of any way to increase any of his stats either.... considering he is a Gretchin and all. :laugh:


How about a new rule called *"ankle biter"*

*Ankle Biter:* If Makari has learned one thing in the company of Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka all these years, it's to be absolutely ferocious in combat. Due to Makari's diminutive stature his attacks focus on the lower regions of his opponent (feet, ankles, legs, & other very critical lower regions that might be most unfortunate for his opponents to loose). The loss of feet, ankles, and other critical body parts to a ferocious blur of teeth and claws, can cause even the most able warrior a loss in close combat performance. 

For every unsaved wound Makari successfully puts on an enemy model in base to base contact, the enemy model looses a number of attacks equal to the unsaved wounds inflicted. This effect takes place mediately, and lasts until close combat between the two is resolved in one or the other's death. In addition, if the opponent Makari is fighting is male, roll 1D6 for each unsaved wound inflicted. On a roll 6, that model has lost the most critical part of all. All attack characteristics (including bonuses) are reduced to 1 for the remainder of the close combat.


----------



## Cocakoala

Uber Ork said:


> In addition, if the opponent Makari is fighting is male, roll 1D6 for each unsaved wound inflicted. On a roll 6, that model has lost the most critical part of all. All attack characteristics (including bonuses) are reduced to 1 for the remainder of the close combat.


That certainly sounds like it could have hillarious concequences. What would you do when facing a Nid? Im sure if he started attacking one of their "most critical parts" he would quickly regret it.


----------



## The Meddler

Uber Ork said:


> In addition, if the opponent Makari is fighting is male, roll 1D6 for each unsaved wound inflicted. On a roll 6, that model has lost the most critical part of all. All attack characteristics (including bonuses) are reduced to 1 for the remainder of the close combat.


:laugh:

Also, KOC, I sent you a pm about Cataclysm, did you get it?


----------



## XxDreMisterxX

So when do we start? :king:


----------



## Uber Ork

Cocakoala said:


> That certainly sounds like it could have hillarious concequences. What would you do when facing a Nid? Im sure if he started attacking one of their "most critical parts" he would quickly regret it.


Hmmm... or orks or Necrons... 

Well, I'm sure they have critical parts... even if they weren't the one I was thinking of. :biggrin:


----------



## KingOfCheese

The Meddler said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Also, KOC, I sent you a pm about Cataclysm, did you get it?


Yeah. 



XxDreMisterxX said:


> So when do we start? :king:


Have started. Done half of them. Just a matter of finding the time to finish them.
Work is going to start slowing down to normal-ish hours soon, so should be able to get results up on a more regular basis.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX

Lol I ment started as in first results out. but Seeing as theres tons of entry, it will take awhile and at your discretion. thx KoC for running this event thing, it sure has got me checking the forums alot these days. xD


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Same here! Looking forward to getting my ass kicked!


----------



## Ultra111

Let's get going KoC :biggrin: Looking forward to seeing how Ghazzie gets on.


----------



## Daniel Harper

We can't hurry the King, we must honour him. However I really wanna see someone die from Da Rippa, either me or my enemy I don't care which.


----------



## Winterous

Daniel Harper said:


> We can't hurry the King, we must honour him. However I really wanna someone die from Da Rippa, either me or my enemy I don't care which.


As long as something makes loud noises, and something has big holes in it, Badrukk is happy.


----------



## Daniel Harper

Makes me happy too, I wonder if it'll leave anything for him to loot.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX

:boredom:............


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Ya got me too.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Sorry guys, slowly getting through them.


----------



## Oldenhaller

np...the anticipation is heightened by each time I search for the thread


----------



## KingOfCheese

Ill post up a few results, up to the point where i got a game that i couldn't find a clear winner.
I've done a few after these games, but would like to find a solution to the Dante vs Doom problem before i go posting more up.



ROUND 1 RESULTS!!!!!

==========

gen.ahab
Ragnar

vs

D-A-C
Ahriman

Round 1
Ragnar shoots, and does nothing.
Ahriman uses BoC, and does nothing.
Ragnar charges, and takes a wound off Ahriman.
Ahriman attacks, and takes a wound off Ragnar but fails his force weapon test.
Ahriman fails his test for GoC.
Ragnar and Ahriman kill each other at the same time.

Round 2
Ahriman uses BoC, and does nothing.
Ragnar shoots, and takes a wound off Ahriman.
Ahriman assaults.
Ahriman kills Ragnar, and Ragnar does nothing in return.

Win to Ahriman.

----------

the Autarch
Eldrad

vs

Kinglopey
Brother Captain Stern

Round 1
Eldrad uses Doom/Fortune.
Eldrad uses Mindwar, and does nothing.
Stern shoots, and does nothing.
Eldrad assaults.
Eldrad attacks, and takes off a wound.
Stern attacks, and does nothing.
Eldrad attacks, and kills Stern.
Stern attacks, and does nothing.

Round 2
Stern shoots, and does nothing.
Eldrad uses Mindwar, and kills Stern.

Win to Eldrad.

----------

Mortigar
Ahriman

vs

fishywinkles
Aun'va & honour guard

Round 1
Ahriman shoots, and drops both guards to 1W.
Ahriman assaults, and kills both guard as well as dropping Aun'Va to 2 wounds.
Aun'Va attacks, and does nothing.
Ahriman attacks, and kills him.

Round 2
Ahriman shoots, and takes a wound off Aun'va and both guard.
Aun'va assaults.
Ahriman attacks, and kills both guard.
Aun'va attacks, and does nothing.
Ahriman attacks, and kills him.

Win to Ahriman.

----------

Goat
Vulkan

vs

Desecai
Blue Scribes

Round 1
Vulkan shoots, and takes a wound off TBS.
TBS use BoT and BoM, and turned into a spawn.

Round 2
TBS use BoT and BoM, and do nothing.
Vulkan shoots, and does nothing.
TBS assault.
Vulkan attacks, and deals 1 wound.
TBS attack, and deal a wound to Vulkan.
Vulkan attacks, and does nothing.
TBS attack, and do nothing.
TBS use BoM twice, and do nothing.
Vulkan attacks, and kills TBS.

Vulkan takes the win, by less than 2 victory points!!!!!!

----------

Iron_Freak220
Ahriman

vs

The_Hive_Emperor
Dante

Round 1
Ahriman uses BoC, and does nothing.
Dante shoots, and does nothing.
Ahriman assaults.
Dante attacks, deals 1 wound to Ahriman.
Ahriman attacks, and kills Dante.

Round 2
Dante shoots, and kills Ahriman.

Win to Dante.

----------

Vicious
Dante

vs

HurricaneGirl
Doom of Malan'tai

Round 1
Dante shoots, and does nothing.
DoM uses Leech, and drains a wound from Dante.
Dante assaults, and takes a wound off DoM.
DoM attacks, and does nothing.
DoM uses Leech, and kills Dante.

Round 2
Dante shoots, and kills DoM.


Hmmm... this is a tough one. They won 1 each, but the first game makes things difficult because the DoM actually finished with MORE wounds than he started with even though Dante managed to deal one to him.

I will need some opinions from others as to who deserves to win this one. No point doing it again as the same thing will probably happen again.

----------


----------



## Aramoro

Hmm it's tricky, Dante can't scare the Doom with his Mask, neither of them are very good in close combat. I would say ending with more wounds is the same as being unwounded, making it kind of a draw, But then the Doom is Loads cheaper than Dante. 

I would say Dante but that's because I like Dante and for no other reason really.


----------



## Sethis

I thought VPs were given for wounds inflicted? In which case Dante wins because he killed the Doom and also inflicted one wound, whereas the Doom killed Dante but inflicted no additional wounds (I assume they both have 3 wounds) across the rounds.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Sethis said:


> I thought VPs were given for wounds inflicted? In which case Dante wins because he killed the Doom and also inflicted one wound, whereas the Doom killed Dante but inflicted no additional wounds (I assume they both have 3 wounds) across the rounds.


Yeah, thats along the lines of what i was thinking too.
The fact that he managed to inflict a wound, where as the DoM didn't.


----------



## Drannith

I would say Dante won just for shear number of wounds inflicted. Sure he regened them but he still took the wounds and that is how we have been counting VPs in the past games.


----------



## Winterous

...Well that's an odd situation :S
If you just go off wounds inflicted, then you can get MORE Victory Points than the Doom has available, meaning killing it isn't even necessary sometimes.

I'd say look at the total number of wounds it gained, add its base of 4, and then use that as the 'starting' wounds for VP purposes.
So since the Doom did a total of 4 wounds to Dante, that means his 'starting number' is 8, Dante did 1 wound to him, so he gets 1/8th of the Doom's VP.


----------



## Khorothis

I'd say the Doom won because hes some 100-120 points (?) cheaper than Dante. A guy who costs as much as Dante should be able to defeat a 90 point brainballoon without much trouble; however, he wasn't able to get Doom below his original Wounds in the first run (since Leech upped his wounds to 5, then he got shot, so practically nothing happened), though he did shoot him up in the second.


----------



## The Meddler

I agree with Winterous, since otherwise, you wouldn't even need to kill the Doom to win (and mebbe because I'm using Doom:biggrin.


----------



## Uber Ork

Looking at the normal CC rules for inspiration I'd give the win to golden boy.

I know you guys all know this, but for the sake of accuracy... On pg 39 of the BBB under "Determine Assault Results," it says "the side that caused the most (unsaved wounds) is the winner" (2nd to last sentence first paragraph). 

I know this system is different, but it would seem odd to me to create a system that runs counter to how GW's designed the game. If we applied the logic of this rule to determine the overall winner after two of your combat rounds, it would be the character that inflicted the most unsaved wounds overall.

This can be somewhat tricky as you have to ask yourself the question did the DoM save those wounds in the end by leeching wounds away from Dante and regaining that wound plus more back. However, the "unsaved wounds," as being discussed on pg 39 of the BBB, is talking about wounds lost due to failing an armor or invulnerable save. 

Considering that, I'd say the wound Dante inflicted in that round counts for Dante as he inflicted a wound which DoM failed to save against. If DoM would have defeated Dante in both rounds it wouldn't have mattered, but since it comes down to VP's, I vote to give Dante credit for the wound he inflicted as GW would have. 

Not air tight I know, but unless you want to flip a coin, I vote for keeping things as simple as possible.


----------



## mynameisgrax

My vote is for the Doom of M. You should go by how close Dante came to killing it, not counting wounds that the Doom was able to completely ignore. Otherwise, what's the advantage of even having that power? Just my two teef.


----------



## Necrosis

How did Eldrad kill stern using mind roll? I mean first stern has the mini psychic hood. Plus he also get's a reroll due to his special rule and then finally after all that is reslove then you do the normal roll. The fact that stern did nothing, make me think you forget his reroll rule.


----------



## gen.ahab

Eh, Ragnar sucks. No real surprise he lost. Although they have the same I so they should have both attacked at the same time so I wonder how I did nothing back, but I really don't give a damn.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Necrosis said:


> How did Eldrad kill stern using mind roll? I mean first stern has the mini psychic hood. Plus he also get's a reroll due to his special rule and then finally after all that is reslove then you do the normal roll. The fact that stern did nothing, make me think you forget his reroll rule.





gen.ahab said:


> Eh, Ragnar sucks. No real surprise he lost. Although they have the same I so they should have both attacked at the same time so I wonder how I did nothing back, but I really don't give a damn.


They DID attack at the same time.

Dice can do amazing things guys.


----------



## Goat

good fight Desecai, good luck to you next time!


----------



## Uber Ork

mynameisgrax said:


> My vote is for the Doom of M. You should go by how close Dante came to killing it, not counting wounds that the Doom was able to completely ignore. Otherwise, what's the advantage of even having that power? Just my two teef.


I was thinking that too at first, but the more I thought about it the advantage is that he can outlast and therefore kill his opponents. This worked for him in the first round, but didn't in the second. 

In the end it has to either come down to (A) who killed who (i.e. DoM killed Dante in both rounds), or (B) if there's a tie with each having killed the other once, that it comes down to unsaved wounds inflicted. This, IMO anyway, lines up the best with who the BBB says the winner of a close combat is.


----------



## Uber Ork

Just a little something fun while we wait for the rest of round two.

*The word "Defeated" is to be read in a sweet mortal combat announcer type voice*


*ROUND 1 SO FAR*


*MATCH 1*
D-A-C______________________________vs_______________________________gen.ahab
















*MATCH 2*
the Autarch_________________________vs_______________________________Kinglopey
















*MATCH 3*
Mortigar____________________________vs_______________________________fishywinkles
















*MATCH 4*
Goat_______________________________vs_______________________________Desecai	
















*MATCH 5*
The_Hive_Emperor____________________vs_______________________________Iron_Freak220
















*MATCH 6*
Vicious_____________________________vs_________________________________HurricaneGirl


----------



## XxDreMisterxX

Lol gj Uber Ork. thats awesome. 
;P


----------



## Dawnstar

Nice work Uberork


----------



## gen.ahab

That Ragnar model is one of the uglies things GW has ever crapped out.


----------



## Iron_Freak220

Great. I picked the one Ahriman who lost


----------



## DrinCalhar

Grats Goat.


----------



## Uber Ork

I was thinking I might try to make a cool bracket system with each person who advances, but since each round has random pairings I couldn't figure out how to do it. 




gen.ahab said:


> That Ragnar model is one of the uglies things GW has ever crapped out.


I know right.  So many of the old models look horrific compared to the new stuff. GW sure has come a long way in modeling!


----------



## KingOfCheese

Nice work Uber Ork, have some +rep. 

Ill try and get most (if not all) of the Round 1 results up tonight.


----------



## D-A-C

Come on folks don't be stingy with the +rep for Uber Ork as that is one kick ass idea.

Anyone else think that he should now officially do that for every game? 

(If you've got the time Uber, only if you've got the time :grin: )

Also, when two of the same model are fighting against each other, you could go with two different pictures, and obviously make them slightly smaller when you have loads to sort through.

Other than that, that is an amazing idea, and as I said, I would love it to become a regular fixture for these games.

Well Done!!! Lol.


----------



## KingOfCheese

----------

Vicious
Dante

vs

HurricaneGirl
Doom of Malan'tai

Round 1
Dante shoots, and does nothing.
DoM uses Leech, and drains a wound from Dante.
Dante assaults, and takes a wound off DoM.
DoM attacks, and does nothing.
DoM uses Leech, and kills Dante.

Round 2
Dante shoots, and kills DoM.

Win goes to Dante.

----------

zas240
Lysander

vs

Necrosis
Karamazov

Round 1
Kara shoots, and does nothing.
Lysander assaults.
Kara attacks, and deals 2 wounds to Lysander.
Lysander attacks, and does nothing.
Kara attacks, and takes another wound off Lysander.
Lysander attacks, and does nothing.
Kara attacks, and kills Lysander.

Round 2
Kara shoots, and does nothing.
Kara assaults.
Kara attacks, and takes a wound off Lysander.
Lysander attacks, and kills Kara.

Win to Karamazov.

---------

XxDreMisterxX
Eldrad

vs

Ultra111
Ghazghkull

Round 1
Eldrad uses F/D/MW, and MW does nothing.
Ghaz shoots, and does nothing.
Eldrad assaults, and deals 2 wounds to Ghaz.
Ghaz attacks, and does nothing.
Eldrad attacks, and deals another wound to Ghaz.
Ghaz attacks, and does nothing.
Eldrad attacks, and does nothing.
Ghaz attacks, and kills Eldrad.

Round 2
Ghaz shoots, and does nothing.
Eldrad uses F/D/MW, and MW does nothing.
Ghaz assaults.
Eldrad attacks, and does nothing.
Ghaz attacks, and kills Eldrad.

Win to Ghaz.

----------

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

vs

Khorothis
Ahriman

Round 1
Makari shoots, and does nothing.
Ahriman uses Doombolt, and kills Makari.

Round 2
Makari shoots, and takes a wound off Ahriman.
Ahriman uses Doombolt, and kills Makari.

Win to Ahriman.

----------

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

vs

Storm of Iron
Typhus

Round 1
Makari shoots, and does nothing.
Typhus uses WoC, and does nothing.
Makari assaults.
Typhus attacks, and kills Makari.

Round 2
Typhus uses WoC, and does nothing.
Makari shoots, and does nothing.
Typhus assaults.
Typhus attacks, and kills Makari.

Win to Typhus.

----------


----------



## Oldenhaller

W00t...Makari caused a wound!!

one grot army and no mistake


----------



## XxDreMisterxX

Arg! I'm glad I at least wounded Ghaz a couple times, but Eldrad against that was doomed to fail.  though how a single Mind War did not work makes me sad.


----------



## Ultra111

XxDreMisterxX said:


> Arg! I'm glad I at least wounded Ghaz a couple times, but Eldrad against that was doomed to fail.  though how a single Mind War did not work makes me sad.


unlucky mate; good game


----------



## KingOfCheese

XxDreMisterxX said:


> Arg! I'm glad I at least wounded Ghaz a couple times, but Eldrad against that was doomed to fail.  though how a single Mind War did not work makes me sad.


First round was 10+1 vs 9+3.
Second round was 10+3 vs 9+6.


----------



## Uber Ork

KingOfCheese said:


> Win to Karamazov.


Wow, Lysander lost. This one surprised me. :shok:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Uber Ork said:


> Wow, Lysander lost. This one surprised me. :shok:


I think he only ever passed 2 of his invulnerables. Failed the rest.


----------



## gen.ahab

KingOfCheese said:


> I think he only ever passed 2 of his invulnerables. Failed the rest.


*cough*crappy save thrower*cough*  :laugh:


----------



## KingOfCheese

gen.ahab said:


> *cough*crappy save thrower*cough*  :laugh:


Dice can do amazing things.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Hmmmm..... was just thinking....

Do people really care if i do a full battlerep for each game?
I could simplify it a bit to save a considerable amount of time.

So instead of....

---------

XxDreMisterxX
Eldrad

vs

Ultra111
Ghazghkull

Round 1
Eldrad uses F/D/MW, and MW does nothing.
Ghaz shoots, and does nothing.
Eldrad assaults, and deals 2 wounds to Ghaz.
Ghaz attacks, and does nothing.
Eldrad attacks, and deals another wound to Ghaz.
Ghaz attacks, and does nothing.
Eldrad attacks, and does nothing.
Ghaz attacks, and kills Eldrad.

Round 2
Ghaz shoots, and does nothing.
Eldrad uses F/D/MW, and MW does nothing.
Ghaz assaults.
Eldrad attacks, and does nothing.
Ghaz attacks, and kills Eldrad.

Win to Ghaz.

----------

It would be...

---------

XxDreMisterxX
Eldrad

vs

Ultra111
Ghazghkull

Round 1
Ghaz wins, with Eldrad dealing 3 wounds.

Round 2
Ghaz wins, with Eldrad dealing 0 wounds.

Win to Ghaz.

----------


Or else keep doing the battlereps like ive been doing.
Or else do the quick summary for the first 3 rounds (the point where all players left qualify for +rep) and then start doing the detailed battlereps from then on.


----------



## gen.ahab

Simple is better.


----------



## Drannith

yeah for the first round since you have so many units it might just be best to do it simple format and if there are any questions then you can go into detail.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Ok, i might do that then.
Rounds 3, 4, 5, and 6 will all be detailed battlereps.
Should speed things up a LOT. Most of the time i spend is just typing after each roll.

Oh yeah, 3000th post, rep power goes up to 21, so looks like you guys will earn more +rep for placing. 
Might even reach 22 if your lucky.


----------



## Uber Ork

KingOfCheese said:


> Hmmmm..... was just thinking....
> 
> Do people really care if i do a full battlerep for each game?
> I could simplify it a bit to save a considerable amount of time.


It wouldn't bother me at all, I say simple *FTW*!


----------



## KingOfCheese

----------

Zodd
Ghazghkull

vs

Winterous
Dante

Round 1
Ghaz shoots, and does nothing.
Dante shoots, and does nothing.
Ghaz assaults.
Dante attacks, and deals a wound to Ghaz.
Ghaz attacks, and kills Dante.

Round 2
Dante shoots, and does nothing.
Ghaz shoots, and does nothing.
Dante assaults.
Dante attacks, and takes 2 wounds off Ghaz.
Ghaz attacks, and smashes Dante's face to mush.

Win to Ghaz.

----------

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

vs

Sethis
Asdrubael Vect

Round 1
Vect kills Makari, and Makari does nothing.

Round 2
Vect kills Makari, and Makari does nothing.

Win to Vect.


---------

Jack Mac
Asdrubael Vect

vs

Lord Sven Kittyclaw
Typhus

Round 1
Typhus kills Vect, and Vect deals 1 wound.

Round 2
Vect kills Typhus, and Typhus deals no wounds.

Win to Vect.


----------

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

vs

Aramoro
Mephiston

Round 1
Mephiston kills Makari, and Makari does nothing.

Round 2
Mephiston kills Makari, and Makari does nothing.

Win to Mephiston.

----------


----------



## Stephen_Newman

My god. The tension is just building up with me here.

Really nervous now.


----------



## KingOfCheese

----------

the-graven
Ghazghkull

vs

ChaosRedCorsairLord
Ahriman

Round 1
Ghaz kills Ahriman, and Ahriman does nothing.

Round 2
Ghaz kills Ahriman, and Ahriman does nothing.

Win to Ghaz.


----------

Sasha Nein
Ghazghkull

vs

gatha23
Karamazov

Round 1
Ghaz suffers 1 wound before killing Kara.

Round 2
Ghaz suffers 2 wounds before killing Kara.

Win to Ghaz.

----------

Cowlicker16
Helbrecht

vs

mynameisgrax
Ghazghkull

Round 1
Ghaz suffers a wound before killing Helbrecht.

Round 2
Ghaz suffers a wound before killing Helbrecht.

Win to Ghaz.

----------

Shadowfane
Asdrubael Vect

vs

Stephen_Newman
Marneus Calgar

Round 1
Vect kills Calgar without taking a wound.

Round 2
Vect kills Calgar without taking a wound.

Win to Vect.

----------

Sausage
Wazdakka

vs

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

Round 1
Wazdakka kills Makari, and Makari does nothing.

Round 2
Wazdakka kills Makari, and Makari does nothing.

Win to Wazdakka.

----------

coke123
Tigurius

vs

Karnax
Karandras

Round 1
Tigurius kills Kara, and Kara does nothing in return.

Round 2
Kara kills Tigurius, but Tigurius manages to inflict 1 wound.

Win to Tigurius.

----------

DrinCalhar
Vulkan

vs

LordOfAscension
Lelith

Round 1
Lelith deals 1 wound to Vulkan before Vulkan kills her.

Round 2
Lelith kills Vulkan, and Vulkan manages no wounds.

Win to Lelith.


----------

Starbuck
Lemartes

vs

marxalvia
Ghazghkull

Round 1
Ghaz kills Lemartes, and Lemartes does nothing.

Round 2
Lemartes manages to inflict 1 wound before Ghaz kills him.

Win to Ghaz.

----------

Oldenhaller
Arjac Rockfist

vs

MidnightSun
Typhus

Round 1
Arjac kills Typhus without losing a wound.

Round 2
Arjac kills Typhus by throwing his hammer.

Win to Arjac.

----------

SGMAlice
Seth

vs

Dawnstar
Asdrubael Vect

Round 1
Seth manages to kill Vect without suffering any wounds.

Round 2
Vect manages to inflict 2 wounds before Seth kills him.

Win to Seth.

----------

Muffinman
Mephiston

vs

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

Round 1
Mephiston kills Makari, and Makari does nothing.

Round 2
Mephiston kills Makari, and Makari does nothing.

Win to Mephiston.

----------

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

vs

Dies Irae
Skulltaker w Chariot of Khorne

Round 1
Skulltaker kills Makari, and Makari does nothing.

Round 2
Skulltaker kills Makari, and Makari does nothing.

Win to Skulltaker.

----------


----------



## SGMAlice

GO Sethykins! WooT! 

SGMAlice


----------



## KingOfCheese

ROUND 1 RESULTS!!!!!

==========

gen.ahab
Ragnar

vs

D-A-C
Ahriman

Round 1
Ragnar shoots, and does nothing.
Ahriman uses BoC, and does nothing.
Ragnar charges, and takes a wound off Ahriman.
Ahriman attacks, and takes a wound off Ragnar but fails his force weapon test.
Ahriman fails his test for GoC.
Ragnar and Ahriman kill each other at the same time.

Round 2
Ahriman uses BoC, and does nothing.
Ragnar shoots, and takes a wound off Ahriman.
Ahriman assaults.
Ahriman kills Ragnar, and Ragnar does nothing in return.

Win to Ahriman.

----------

the Autarch
Eldrad

vs

Kinglopey
Brother Captain Stern

Round 1
Eldrad uses Doom/Fortune.
Eldrad uses Mindwar, and does nothing.
Stern shoots, and does nothing.
Eldrad assaults.
Eldrad attacks, and takes off a wound.
Stern attacks, and does nothing.
Eldrad attacks, and kills Stern.
Stern attacks, and does nothing.

Round 2
Stern shoots, and does nothing.
Eldrad uses Mindwar, and kills Stern.

Win to Eldrad.

----------

Mortigar
Ahriman

vs

fishywinkles
Aun'va & honour guard

Round 1
Ahriman shoots, and drops both guards to 1W.
Ahriman assaults, and kills both guard as well as dropping Aun'Va to 2 wounds.
Aun'Va attacks, and does nothing.
Ahriman attacks, and kills him.

Round 2
Ahriman shoots, and takes a wound off Aun'va and both guard.
Aun'va assaults.
Ahriman attacks, and kills both guard.
Aun'va attacks, and does nothing.
Ahriman attacks, and kills him.

Win to Ahriman.

----------

Goat
Vulkan

vs

Desecai
Blue Scribes

Round 1
Vulkan shoots, and takes a wound off TBS.
TBS use BoT and BoM, and turned into a spawn.

Round 2
TBS use BoT and BoM, and do nothing.
Vulkan shoots, and does nothing.
TBS assault.
Vulkan attacks, and deals 1 wound.
TBS attack, and deal a wound to Vulkan.
Vulkan attacks, and does nothing.
TBS attack, and do nothing.
TBS use BoM twice, and do nothing.
Vulkan attacks, and kills TBS.

Vulkan takes the win, by less than 2 victory points!!!!!!

----------

Iron_Freak220
Ahriman

vs

The_Hive_Emperor
Dante

Round 1
Ahriman uses BoC, and does nothing.
Dante shoots, and does nothing.
Ahriman assaults.
Dante attacks, deals 1 wound to Ahriman.
Ahriman attacks, and kills Dante.

Round 2
Dante shoots, and kills Ahriman.

Win to Dante.

----------

Vicious
Dante

vs

HurricaneGirl
Doom of Malan'tai

Round 1
Dante shoots, and does nothing.
DoM uses Leech, and drains a wound from Dante.
Dante assaults, and takes a wound off DoM.
DoM attacks, and does nothing.
DoM uses Leech, and kills Dante.

Round 2
Dante shoots, and kills DoM.

Win goes to Dante.

----------

zas240
Lysander

vs

Necrosis
Karamazov

Round 1
Kara shoots, and does nothing.
Lysander assaults.
Kara attacks, and deals 2 wounds to Lysander.
Lysander attacks, and does nothing.
Kara attacks, and takes another wound off Lysander.
Lysander attacks, and does nothing.
Kara attacks, and kills Lysander.

Round 2
Kara shoots, and does nothing.
Kara assaults.
Kara attacks, and takes a wound off Lysander.
Lysander attacks, and kills Kara.

Win to Karamazov.

---------

XxDreMisterxX
Eldrad

vs

Ultra111
Ghazghkull

Round 1
Eldrad uses F/D/MW, and MW does nothing.
Ghaz shoots, and does nothing.
Eldrad assaults, and deals 2 wounds to Ghaz.
Ghaz attacks, and does nothing.
Eldrad attacks, and deals another wound to Ghaz.
Ghaz attacks, and does nothing.
Eldrad attacks, and does nothing.
Ghaz attacks, and kills Eldrad.

Round 2
Ghaz shoots, and does nothing.
Eldrad uses F/D/MW, and MW does nothing.
Ghaz assaults.
Eldrad attacks, and does nothing.
Ghaz attacks, and kills Eldrad.

Win to Ghaz.

----------

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

vs

Khorothis
Ahriman

Round 1
Makari shoots, and does nothing.
Ahriman uses Doombolt, and kills Makari.

Round 2
Makari shoots, and takes a wound off Ahriman.
Ahriman uses Doombolt, and kills Makari.

Win to Ahriman.

----------

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

vs

Storm of Iron
Typhus

Round 1
Makari shoots, and does nothing.
Typhus uses WoC, and does nothing.
Makari assaults.
Typhus attacks, and kills Makari.

Round 2
Typhus uses WoC, and does nothing.
Makari shoots, and does nothing.
Typhus assaults.
Typhus attacks, and kills Makari.

Win to Typhus.

----------

Zodd
Ghazghkull

vs

Winterous
Dante

Round 1
Ghaz shoots, and does nothing.
Dante shoots, and does nothing.
Ghaz assaults.
Dante attacks, and deals a wound to Ghaz.
Ghaz attacks, and kills Dante.

Round 2
Dante shoots, and does nothing.
Ghaz shoots, and does nothing.
Dante assaults.
Dante attacks, and takes 2 wounds off Ghaz.
Ghaz attacks, and smashes Dante's face to mush.

Win to Ghaz.

----------

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

vs

Sethis
Asdrubael Vect

Round 1
Vect kills Makari, and Makari does nothing.

Round 2
Vect kills Makari, and Makari does nothing.

Win to Vect.


---------

Jack Mac
Asdrubael Vect

vs

Lord Sven Kittyclaw
Typhus

Round 1
Typhus kills Vect, and Vect deals 1 wound.

Round 2
Vect kills Typhus, and Typhus deals no wounds.

Win to Vect.


----------

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

vs

Aramoro
Mephiston

Round 1
Mephiston kills Makari, and Makari does nothing.

Round 2
Mephiston kills Makari, and Makari does nothing.

Win to Mephiston.

----------

the-graven
Ghazghkull

vs

ChaosRedCorsairLord
Ahriman

Round 1
Ghaz kills Ahriman, and Ahriman does nothing.

Round 2
Ghaz kills Ahriman, and Ahriman does nothing.

Win to Ghaz.


----------

Sasha Nein
Ghazghkull

vs

gatha23
Karamazov

Round 1
Ghaz suffers 1 wound before killing Kara.

Round 2
Ghaz suffers 2 wounds before killing Kara.

Win to Ghaz.

----------

Cowlicker16
Helbrecht

vs

mynameisgrax
Ghazghkull

Round 1
Ghaz suffers a wound before killing Helbrecht.

Round 2
Ghaz suffers a wound before killing Helbrecht.

Win to Ghaz.

----------

Shadowfane
Asdrubael Vect

vs

Stephen_Newman
Marneus Calgar

Round 1
Vect kills Calgar without taking a wound.

Round 2
Vect kills Calgar without taking a wound.

Win to Vect.

----------

Sausage
Wazdakka

vs

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

Round 1
Wazdakka kills Makari, and Makari does nothing.

Round 2
Wazdakka kills Makari, and Makari does nothing.

Win to Wazdakka.

----------

coke123
Tigurius

vs

Karnax
Karandras

Round 1
Tigurius kills Kara, and Kara does nothing in return.

Round 2
Kara kills Tigurius, but Tigurius manages to inflict 1 wound.

Win to Tigurius.

----------

DrinCalhar
Vulkan

vs

LordOfAscension
Lelith

Round 1
Lelith deals 1 wound to Vulkan before Vulkan kills her.

Round 2
Lelith kills Vulkan, and Vulkan manages no wounds.

Win to Lelith.


----------

Starbuck
Lemartes

vs

marxalvia
Ghazghkull

Round 1
Ghaz kills Lemartes, and Lemartes does nothing.

Round 2
Lemartes manages to inflict 1 wound before Ghaz kills him.

Win to Ghaz.

----------

Oldenhaller
Arjac Rockfist

vs

MidnightSun
Typhus

Round 1
Arjac kills Typhus without losing a wound.

Round 2
Arjac kills Typhus by throwing his hammer.

Win to Arjac.

----------

SGMAlice
Seth

vs

Dawnstar
Asdrubael Vect

Round 1
Seth manages to kill Vect without suffering any wounds.

Round 2
Vect manages to inflict 2 wounds before Seth kills him.

Win to Seth.

----------

Muffinman
Mephiston

vs

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

Round 1
Mephiston kills Makari, and Makari does nothing.

Round 2
Mephiston kills Makari, and Makari does nothing.

Win to Mephiston.

----------

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

vs

Dies Irae
Skulltaker w Chariot of Khorne

Round 1
Skulltaker kills Makari, and Makari does nothing.

Round 2
Skulltaker kills Makari, and Makari does nothing.

Win to Skulltaker.

----------

The Meddler
Doom of Malan'tai

vs

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

Round 1
Makari manages to get the DoM down to 2 wounds before he is killed.

Round 2
Makari manages to kill the DoM without dying.

Win to Makari!
(He actually managed to win one! Yay!  )

----------

Cocakoala
Eldrad

vs

Evil beaver2
Azrael

Round 1
Eldrad deals 2 wounds to Azrael before Azrael kills him.

Round 2
Eldrad deals 3 wounds to Azrael before Azrael kills him.

Win to Azrael.

----------

Doelago
Sicarius

vs

Uber Ork
Old Zogwort

Round 1
Sicarius kills Zoggy without getting hurt.

Round 2
Sicarius kills Zoggy without getting hurt.

Win to Sicarius.
(Zoggy failed his psychic tests for the curse  )

----------

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Asdrubael Vect

vs

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

Round 1
Vect kills Makari, and Makari does nothing.

Round 2
Vect kills Makari, and Makari does nothing.

Win to Vect.

----------

aboytervigon
Ghazghkull

vs

Drannith
Arjac Rockfist

Round 1
Arjac deals 2 wounds to Ghaz before being killed.

Round 2
Arjac deals 3 wounds to Ghaz before being killed.

Win to Ghaz.

----------

davidmumma66
Lysander

vs

Daniel Harper
Badrukk

Round 1
Lysander kills Badrukk without being hurt.

Round 2
Badrukk manages to inflict 1 wound before being killed.

Win to Lysander.


----------




Pretty sure thats all of them.


----------



## Necrosis

WTF, I won? I was expecting to get my ass handed to me.
Edit: Double WTF, Makari won one!


----------



## KingOfCheese

Players qualified for Round 2...

==========

D-A-C
Ahriman

----------

the Autarch
Eldrad

----------

Mortigar
Ahriman

----------

Goat
Vulkan

----------

The_Hive_Emperor
Dante

----------

Vicious
Dante

----------

Necrosis
Karamazov

---------

Ultra111
Ghazghkull

----------

Khorothis
Ahriman

----------

Storm of Iron
Typhus

----------

Zodd
Ghazghkull

----------

Sethis
Asdrubael Vect

---------

Jack Mac
Asdrubael Vect

----------

Aramoro
Mephiston

----------

the-graven
Ghazghkull

----------

Sasha Nein
Ghazghkull

----------

mynameisgrax
Ghazghkull

----------

Shadowfane
Asdrubael Vect

----------

Sausage
Wazdakka

----------

coke123
Tigurius

----------

LordOfAscension
Lelith

----------

marxalvia
Ghazghkull

----------

Oldenhaller
Arjac Rockfist

----------

SGMAlice
Seth

----------

Muffinman
Mephiston

----------

Dies Irae
Skulltaker w Chariot of Khorne

----------

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

----------

Evil beaver2
Azrael

----------

Doelago
Sicarius

----------

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Asdrubael Vect

----------

aboytervigon
Ghazghkull

----------

davidmumma66
Lysander

----------


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Ah well. Well played to my opponent Shadowfane. Looks like you got your revenge from the last game!

Good luck to all those still left in the tournament.


----------



## Necrosis

Someone should give Rep to king of cheese, cause Makari won one.


----------



## KingOfCheese

ROUND 2 PAIRINGS!!!

====================

Storm of Iron
Typhus

vs

Aramoro
Mephiston

----------

The_Hive_Emperor
Dante

vs

Mortigar
Ahriman

----------

Khorothis
Ahriman

vs

coke123
Tigurius

----------

Oldenhaller
Arjac Rockfist

vs

the Autarch
Eldrad

----------

aboytervigon
Ghazghkull

vs

Zodd
Ghazghkull

----------

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

vs

Goat
Vulkan

----------

the-graven
Ghazghkull

vs

Shadowfane
Asdrubael Vect

----------

Jack Mac
Asdrubael Vect

vs

Dies Irae
Skulltaker w Chariot of Khorne

----------

SGMAlice
Seth

vs

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Asdrubael Vect

----------

Doelago
Sicarius

vs

Sethis
Asdrubael Vect

----------

Ultra111
Ghazghkull

vs

Muffinman
Mephiston

----------

Sausage
Wazdakka

vs

D-A-C
Ahriman

----------

Sasha Nein
Ghazghkull

vs

LordOfAscension
Lelith

----------

davidmumma66
Lysander

vs

mynameisgrax
Ghazghkull

----------

Vicious
Dante

vs

Necrosis
Karamazov

----------

marxalvia
Ghazghkull

vs

Evil beaver2
Azrael

====================




Good luck all.


----------



## Necrosis

Yes, Karamazov isn't an independent character. No scary mask.


----------



## Winterous

LOL!

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!
MAKARI BEAT THE FUCKING DOOM xD


Also how the fuck did Gabriel Seth beat Azdrubael Vect??


----------



## Necrosis

It's called Instant Death.


----------



## Winterous

Necrosis said:


> It's called Instant Death.


Aah yes!
Bludgeon the man with enough S8 hits, and he's bound to fail a single 2+ save


----------



## SGMAlice

Winterous said:


> LOL!
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!
> MAKARI BEAT THE FUCKING DOOM xD
> 
> 
> Also how the fuck did Gabriel Seth beat Azdrubael Vect??


Hits with Blood Reaver are S8 Rending 

SGMAlice


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winterous said:


> LOL!
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!
> MAKARI BEAT THE FUCKING DOOM xD










Winterous said:


> Also how the fuck did Gabriel Seth beat Azdrubael Vect??


Lucky inv saves from Seth, unlucky saves from Vect.
Oh, and instant death helps quite a bit.


----------



## Drannith

well at least Ghaz walked away with a few new scars to boast about. GL to all still in it.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Drannith said:


> well at least Ghaz walked away with a few new scars to boast about. GL to all still in it.


Still 7 of them left in the tournament, out of 32.

Although at least 1 of them will be knocked out this round, as there is a Ghaz vs Ghaz battle.


----------



## Evil beaver2

KingOfCheese said:


> ROUND 1 RESULTS!!!!!
> 
> 
> Cocakoala
> Eldrad
> 
> vs
> 
> Evil beaver2
> Azrael
> 
> Round 1
> Eldrad deals 2 wounds to Azrael before Azrael kills him.
> 
> Round 2
> Eldrad deals 3 wounds to Azrael before Azrael kills him.
> 
> Win to Azrael.


Wow, cant believe I won, I guess now is as good a time as any to notice that my character has 4 wounds, I honestly did not ever realize that.


----------



## coke123

Is Ahriman an EW?


----------



## KingOfCheese

coke123 said:


> Is Ahriman an EW?


Nope......


----------



## coke123

Sweet. I'm not really familiar with him, so can I just leave the psychic power selection up to you? Or do you want me to pm you with powers?


----------



## Storm of Iron

KingOfCheese said:


> ROUND 2 PAIRINGS!!!
> 
> ====================
> 
> Storm of Iron
> Typhus
> 
> vs
> 
> Aramoro
> Mephiston
> 
> ----------


I got a feeling im going to get my arse handed to me!


----------



## Ultra111

Storm of Iron said:


> I got a feeling im going to get my arse handed to me!


Same, I only ever here good things about Mephiston...


----------



## KingOfCheese

Remember guys.... Mephiston isn't an EW, and he doesn't have an invulnerable save.


----------



## Ultra111

KingOfCheese said:


> Remember guys.... Mephiston isn't an EW, and he doesn't have an invulnerable save.


That's good to hear; I've never seen his entry or played against him so I'm just going off what people have said


----------



## Zodd

Onto next round, but it saddens me a little to beat Dante.



KingOfCheese said:


> ROUND 2 PAIRINGS!!!
> 
> ----------
> 
> aboytervigon
> Ghazghkull
> 
> vs
> 
> Zodd
> Ghazghkull
> 
> ----------


Well, it is op to the cointoss then ?

Heads i win, tail you lose ?

:laugh:


----------



## Aramoro

Yup, I need to kill Typhus before I get Force Weaponed. But I have a decent chance to Enthrall him on LD6, and Sword of Sanginuius with Unleash Rage if I don't enthrall him. So 6 attacks first, hitting on 3+ with rerolls, wounding on 2+ causing Instant Death from Double Strength. Typhus needs to make his 5+ saves. But if he does he will kill me.

Mephiston gonna make himself a Typhus hat (hopefully)


----------



## Winterous

Aramoro said:


> Yup, I need to kill Typhus before I get Force Weaponed. But I have a decent chance to Enthrall him on LD6, and Sword of Sanginuius with Unleash Rage if I don't enthrall him. So 6 attacks first, hitting on 3+ with rerolls, wounding on 2+ causing Instant Death from Double Strength. Typhus needs to make his 5+ saves. But if he does he will kill me.
> 
> Mephiston gonna make himself a Typhus hat (hopefully)


Keep in mind of course that you have a Psychic Hood, so you can block his Force Weapon-ing 
He can only take the test once per turn as well, so that's about a 45% chance that it just fizzles in any given turn.


----------



## Khorothis

KingOfCheese said:


> ROUND 2 PAIRINGS!!!
> 
> ----------
> 
> Khorothis
> Ahriman
> 
> vs
> 
> coke123
> Tigurius
> 
> ----------











This is serious business. :training:

Looking forward to it coke123.


----------



## Winterous

Khorothis said:


> This is serious business. :training:
> 
> Looking forward to it coke123.







And how do I make that not embed the video?


----------



## Khorothis

Winterous said:


> This is what it should look like.
> 
> And how do I make that not embed the video?


Thats pretty much how its going to look like.


----------



## The Meddler

KingOfCheese said:


> ----------
> 
> The Meddler
> Doom of Malan'tai
> 
> vs
> 
> KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
> Makari
> 
> Round 1
> Makari manages to get the DoM down to 2 wounds before he is killed.
> 
> Round 2
> Makari manages to kill the DoM without dying.
> 
> Win to Makari!
> (He actually managed to win one! Yay!  )
> 
> ----------


WHY MEEE!!!!!:shok::shok::shok: Ah well, at least Makari won one. Go Makari!!


----------



## Goat

KingOfCheese said:


> ROUND 2 PAIRINGS!!!
> 
> ----------
> 
> KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
> Makari
> 
> vs
> 
> Goat
> Vulkan
> 
> ----------


oh gosh......i'm fighting the super Makiri.
I'm so hosed.


----------



## DrinCalhar

BTW Grats LordOfAscension you kicked me around.


----------



## Dies Irae

So, I get Vect...Does he have anything that could Insta'death my precious Skulltaker? 
And how do you use his bubble 2++? Do you roll every wound one by one to see when it fails or do you just throw them all at once and the shield is down next turn?


----------



## Khorothis

Dies Irae said:


> So, I get Vect...Does he have anything that could Insta'death my precious Skulltaker?
> And how do you use his bubble 2++? Do you roll every wound one by one to see when it fails or do you just throw them all at once and the shield is down next turn?


Skulltaker is EW. 

The former. You start rolling one die at a time for his 2++, then stop immediately should a 1 show up. After that the bubble is lost.


----------



## Dies Irae

Khorothis said:


> Skulltaker is EW.
> 
> The former. You start rolling one die at a time for his 2++, then stop immediately should a 1 show up. After that the bubble is lost.


My bad. I forgot the "Daemon" rule grants EW as well as the ++ save 

That's going to be fun ^^ *Vect's shield collapses after a few strikes with Skulltakers' Hellblade* *Skulltaker chops the head off of Vect's neck*
"This is what you get for giving birth to Slaanesh! :ireful2: "


----------



## The Meddler

Dies Irae said:


> My bad. I forgot the "Daemon" rule grants EW as well as the ++ save
> 
> That's going to be fun ^^ *Vect's shield collapses after a few strikes with Skulltakers' Hellblade* *Skulltaker chops the head off of Vect's neck*
> "This is what you get for giving birth to Slaanesh! :ireful2: "


Yeah, GO KHORNE!!!


----------



## SGMAlice

Another Vect... :shok:
Bah! Lets hope it goes as well as last time.

SGMAlice


----------



## coke123

Khorothis said:


> This is serious business. :training:
> 
> Looking forward to it coke123.


Aye, me too. Good Luck. *In the voice of Eric Cartman* Let this be our final battle!

Think I'm going to go have an epic psychic montage now...


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

SGMAlice said:


> Another Vect... :shok:
> Bah! Lets hope it goes as well as last time.
> 
> SGMAlice


Don't expect the same measure of luck this time, human.

GL btw


----------



## SGMAlice

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> Don't expect the same measure of luck this time, human.
> 
> GL btw


Bring It On Pointy Ear 

You Too 

SGMAlice


----------



## Muffinman

Now lets just hope Mephiston can kill Gahzgul before he goes squish...


----------



## Winterous

Muffinman said:


> Now lets just hope Mephiston can kill Gahzgul before he goes squish...


I'd say you have the advantage there.
With Sanguine Sword and Unleash Rage, you'll fuck him up fairly well.
That is, until his 2+ Invulnerable save kicks in, and you'll die if you don't kill him before his second volley.


----------



## Doelago

KingOfCheese said:


> Doelago
> Sicarius
> 
> vs
> 
> Sethis
> Asdrubael Vect


Who the fuck is that Vect guy? Some Dark Eldar? And he royally fucked up Calgar? :russianroulette:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Doelago said:


> Who the fuck is that Vect guy? Some Dark Eldar? And he royally fucked up Calgar? :russianroulette:


Just a beefed-up Archon with Shadowfield.
Most stats are +1, and weapon that wounds on 3+.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I was just unlucky not to pass enough invuns whilst he was more lucky in passing his invuls. Look at Seth. He managed to beat one.


----------



## Doelago

Stephen_Newman said:


> I was just unlucky not to pass enough invuns whilst he was more lucky in passing his invuls. Look at Seth. He managed to beat one.


So I (should) have a chance? :chuffed:


----------



## Sethis

Depends how badly Cheese fucks up my 2++ rolls, really. :wink:


----------



## Doelago

Sethis said:


> Depends how badly Cheese fucks up my 2++ rolls, really. :wink:


Well, if you say it so, then I should be on pretty good odds then, should I not? :laugh:


For proof, look at the list of failed saves. :rtfm:


----------



## Oldenhaller

Is happy that a 2 wound iron monger managed to kill an IC by lugging a mallet at them : )

~O


----------



## Winterous

Oldenhaller said:


> Is happy that a 2 wound iron monger managed to kill an IC by lugging a mallet at them : )
> 
> ~O


It is pretty classy, aye xD


----------



## mynameisgrax

Wish we did all Ghaz vs Ghaz to weed some out (and this is from one of them).

Ghaz vs Lysander should be interesting. I'm imagining Rock Em Sock Em Robots.


----------



## Uber Ork

*ROUND 2 PAIRINGS!!!*


ok, 32 parings were a little too much for me to attempt in round one, but 16 in round 2 is way more possible! k:

Good luck everyone! :biggrin:


----------



## Oldenhaller

If I sent you a picture of my blacksmith in all his terminator-armour-with-an-anvil-on-top goodness would you like to use that instead?

~O


----------



## Uber Ork

Oldenhaller said:


> If I sent you a picture of my blacksmith in all his terminator-armour-with-an-anvil-on-top goodness would you like to use that instead?
> 
> ~O


Sure! Just send me a PM!


----------



## KingOfCheese

Awesome work Uber Ork. 

Sorry for the delays guys. In the process of moving house.


----------



## Oldenhaller

terrible poor form 

Hope the move goes well fella

~O


----------



## KingOfCheese

Oldenhaller said:


> terrible poor form
> 
> Hope the move goes well fella
> 
> ~O


Eh, so far so good.

Here are some of the results for Round 2.


====================

Storm of Iron
Typhus

vs

Aramoro
Mephiston

Round 1
Mephiston kills Typhus before he can attack.

Round 2
Mephiston kills Typhus before he can attack.

Win to Mephiston.

----------

The_Hive_Emperor
Dante

vs

Mortigar
Ahriman

Round 1
Dante kills Ahriman with his Infernus Pistol.

Round 2
Dante kills him with the Pistol again.

Ahriman couldn't get his GoC to work in either round.

Win to Dante.

----------

Khorothis
Ahriman

vs

coke123
Tigurius

Round 1
Ahriman turns Tigurius into a Spawn.

Round 2
Same thing happens again.

Win to Ahriman.

----------

Oldenhaller
Arjac Rockfist

vs

the Autarch
Eldrad

Round 1
Eldrad takes 1 wound off Arjac with MW, but Arjac manages to kill him.

Round 2
Arjack kills Eldrad by throwing the Foehammer, and Eldrad failing his fortuned 3++.

Win to Arjac.


----------

aboytervigon
Ghazghkull

vs

Zodd
Ghazghkull

Coin flip!
Winner of the coin flip goes to Zodd.

----------

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

vs

Goat
Vulkan

Round 1
Makari takes a wound off Vulkan before he is killed.

Round 2
Vulkan kills Makari.

Win to Vulkan. 

----------


----------



## Aramoro

> Khorothis
> Ahriman
> 
> vs
> 
> coke123
> Tigurius
> 
> Round 1
> Ahriman turns Tigurius into a Spawn.
> 
> Round 2
> Same thing happens again.
> 
> Win to Ahriman.


This is the most surprising result to me. I just assumed that Arahiam would never get a chance to GoC, getting force weaponed to death or force weaponing to death Tiggy. That's really bad luck for Tiggy I would say. But thinking about it more Tiggy should have died to a Bolt of Change so probably fair over all.


----------



## Doelago

KingOfCheese said:


> KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
> Makari
> 
> vs
> 
> Goat
> Vulkan
> 
> Round 1
> Makari takes a wound off Vulkan before he is killed.
> 
> Round 2
> Vulkan kills Makari.
> 
> Win to Vulkan.
> 
> ----------


Congratulations... You killed a... A Greatchin? :friends:


----------



## Oldenhaller

a gretchin which wounded him...

and on the GoC I was wondering that as it has a 6" range and it occurs before movement how he was spawned so easilly?

~O


----------



## Winterous

Doelago said:


> Congratulations... You killed a... A Greatchin? :friends:


A... A great chin?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Regarding the Ahriman vs Tigurius, in both rounds both characters attacked in CC, and neither of them managed any wounds.
Then the GoC kicked in.

I am going to start using different dice.
I have had some really bad rolls with these ones...


----------



## Oldenhaller

lol...I guessed it was the case - just looked mighty odd!

not that I can complain though - fortuned 3++ failed shows fate smiling upon the Great Wolf's Anvil!


----------



## Khorothis

KingOfCheese said:


> Regarding the Ahriman vs Tigurius, in both rounds both characters attacked in CC, and neither of them managed any wounds.
> Then the GoC kicked in.
> 
> I am going to start using different dice.
> I have had some really bad rolls with these ones...


I approve of your dice rolls. :grin:

I have to make an Ahriman vs Tigurius diorama about this some day. Or an Ultraspawn. Yeah, that'd be nice. 

Though knowing my luck, my next round will be either against Mephiston or Ghazkull.


----------



## Dies Irae

KingOfCheese said:


> Khorothis
> Ahriman
> 
> vs
> 
> coke123
> Tigurius
> 
> Round 1
> Ahriman turns Tigurius into a Spawn.
> 
> Round 2
> Same thing happens again.
> 
> Win to Ahriman.
> 
> ----------
> 
> KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
> Makari
> 
> vs
> 
> Goat
> Vulkan
> 
> Round 1
> Makari takes a wound off Vulkan before he is killed.
> 
> Round 2
> Vulkan kills Makari.
> 
> Win to Vulkan.
> 
> ----------


Epic win to Ahriman! :yahoo:

And nice one from Makari too, managing to wound Vulkan.


----------



## Uber Ork

*ROUND 2 RESULTS SO FAR*


Again... "Eliminated" to be read mortal combat style!


----------



## Doelago

Uber Ork said:


> *ROUND 2 RESULTS SO FAR*
> 
> 
> Again... "Eliminated" to be read mortal combat style!


Really nice work! 

Now I am just crossing my fingers for Sicarius... Kill the Daemon!


----------



## Necrosis

Just wondering why did you use a different model instead of the actually model for my hero Uber Ork?


----------



## Uber Ork

Necrosis said:


> Just wondering why did you use a different model instead of the actually model for my hero Uber Ork?


ignorance :laugh:

He was the only character I didn't recognize. I did a google image search for who he was and found this right away. 










:laugh: Obviously that info was wrong. Send me a pic of who Karamozov is and I'll change it!


----------



## Goat

Doelago said:


> Congratulations... You killed a... A Greatchin? :friends:



I was scared too! That's the epic Gretchin that made it to round 2, and he managed to wound me. 

at least he went out in style.


----------



## coke123

No!!!!!!!!! Tiggy!!!!!!!! Why!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? *Kneels down as a thunderstorm begins, screaming at the heavens*

His psychic hood failed both times? Or is GoC not a psychic power?


----------



## Khorothis

Uber Ork said:


> ignorance :laugh:
> 
> He was the only character I didn't recognize. I did a google image search for who he was and found this right away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh: Obviously that info was wrong. Send me a pic of who Karamozov is and I'll change it!


If memory serves, then its the left one, the guy sitting on that dreadnought-looking thingee.


----------



## Sethis

Correct, he's got a tri-barrel Multi Melta which is utterly bitching, and needs to be on more models. He also kicks you to death.


----------



## Uber Ork

Sethis said:


> Correct, he's got a tri-barrel Multi Melta which is utterly bitching, and needs to be on more models. He also kicks you to death.


Thanks guys! No one plays Witch Hunters around here and I've never faced them in a tourney. I'll amend the artwork for the next round.


----------



## Khorothis

coke123 said:


> No!!!!!!!!! Tiggy!!!!!!!! Why!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? *Kneels down as a thunderstorm begins, screaming at the heavens*
> 
> His psychic hood failed both times? Or is GoC not a psychic power?


Of course it is, but since we're both Ld10 the psychic hood isn't helping much, and Ahriman was probably casting 2-3 a turn, which makes him a deadly combatant in a prolonged fight. His 4++ was working its ass off too, since any wound coming from Tiggy would have killed him instantly.

Feels like D&D 3.X wizard/sorcerer fight: someone's Fortitude save vs. Finger of Death will eventually fail...


----------



## deathbringer

i use a tau unit, because well mainly i'm a tau player, i know the tau codex like the back of my hand
there's a little scar on my 2nd finger... ahh love the muppets
and also because well meh. I rather enjoyed watching an ork big mek make 3 invuns against me.


----------



## KingOfCheese

ROUND 2 RESULTS!!!

====================

Storm of Iron
Typhus

vs

Aramoro
Mephiston

Round 1
Mephiston kills Typhus before he can attack.

Round 2
Mephiston kills Typhus before he can attack.

Win to Mephiston.

----------

The_Hive_Emperor
Dante

vs

Mortigar
Ahriman

Round 1
Dante kills Ahriman with his Infernus Pistol.

Round 2
Dante kills him with the Pistol again.

Ahriman couldn't get his GoC to work in either round.

Win to Dante.

----------

Khorothis
Ahriman

vs

coke123
Tigurius

Round 1
Ahriman turns Tigurius into a Spawn.

Round 2
Same thing happens again.

Win to Ahriman.

----------

Oldenhaller
Arjac Rockfist

vs

the Autarch
Eldrad

Round 1
Eldrad takes 1 wound off Arjac with MW, but Arjac manages to kill him.

Round 2
Arjack kills Eldrad by throwing the Foehammer, and Eldrad failing his fortuned 3++.

Win to Arjac.


----------

aboytervigon
Ghazghkull

vs

Zodd
Ghazghkull

Coin flip!
Winner of the coin flip goes to Zodd.

----------

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

vs

Goat
Vulkan

Round 1
Makari takes a wound off Vulkan before he is killed.

Round 2
Vulkan kills Makari.

Win to Vulkan. 

----------

the-graven
Ghazghkull

vs

Shadowfane
Asdrubael Vect

Round 1
Vect kills Ghaz without taking a wound.

Round 2
Ghaz manages to deal 1W to Vect with his Big Shoota before he is killed.

Win to Vect.

----------

Jack Mac
Asdrubael Vect

vs

Dies Irae
Skulltaker w Chariot of Khorne

Round 1
Vect kills the Skulltaker.

Round 2
Vect takes 3 wounds off the Skulltaker before he is killed.

Win to Vect.


----------

SGMAlice
Seth

vs

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Asdrubael Vect

Round 1
Vect kills Seth without taking any damamge.

Round 2
Vect deals 3 wounds to Seth before he is killed.

Win goes to Vect.

----------

Doelago
Sicarius

vs

Sethis
Asdrubael Vect

Round 1
Vect kills Sicarius before he can attack.

Round 2
Vect kills Sicarius before he can attack.

Win to Vect.

----------

Ultra111
Ghazghkull

vs

Muffinman
Mephiston

Round 1
Mephy kills Ghaz before he can attack.

Round 2
Ghaz gets Mephy down to 1 wound before he is killed.

Win to Mephy.

----------

Sausage
Wazdakka

vs

D-A-C
Ahriman

Round 1
Ahriman is killed by the Dakkakannon.

Round 2
Wazdakka is killed without hurting Ahriman.

REMATCH!

Round 3
Ahriman is killed by the Dakkakannon.

Round 4
Ahriman is killed by the Dakkakannon.

Win to Wazdakka.

----------

Sasha Nein
Ghazghkull

vs

LordOfAscension
Lelith

Round 1
Ghaz kills Lelith without getting hurt.

Round 2
Ghaz kills Lelith without getting hurt.

Win to Ghaz

----------

davidmumma66
Lysander

vs

mynameisgrax
Ghazghkull

Round 1
Lysander takes 2 wounds off Ghaz before he is killed.

Round 2
Lysander takes 1 wound off Ghaz before he is killed.

Win to Ghaz.


----------

Vicious
Dante

vs

Necrosis
Karamazov

Round 1
Karamazov deals 2 wounds to Dante before being killed.

Round 2
Dante deals 3 wounds to Karamazov before being killed.

Win to Dante.

----------

marxalvia
Ghazghkull

vs

Evil beaver2
Azrael

Round 1
Azrael takes a wound off Ghaz before he is killed.

Round 2
Azrael takes a wound off Ghaz before he is killed.

Win goes to Ghaz.

====================


----------



## KingOfCheese

ROUND 3 PAIRINGS

==========

Vicious
Dante

vs

Muffinman
Mephiston

----------

Zodd
Ghazghkull

vs

Sasha Nein
Ghazghkull

----------

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Asdrubael Vect

vs

The_Hive_Emperor
Dante

----------

Khorothis
Ahriman

vs

Goat
Vulkan

----------

mynameisgrax
Ghazghkull

vs

Oldenhaller
Arjac Rockfist

----------

Aramoro
Mephiston

vs

Sethis
Asdrubael Vect

----------

marxalvia
Ghazghkull

vs

Jack Mac
Asdrubael Vect

----------

Shadowfane
Asdrubael Vect

vs

Sausage
Wazdakka

==========




Good luck everyone.


----------



## Doelago

KingOfCheese said:


> Doelago
> Sicarius
> 
> vs
> 
> Sethis
> Asdrubael Vect
> 
> Round 1
> Vect kills Sicarius before he can attack.
> 
> Round 2
> Vect kills Sicarius before he can attack.
> 
> Win to Vect.
> 
> ----------


Ok, that it... I am going to blast the living shit out of Comorragh... Now, where is the 7th battle group when you need it?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Doelago said:


> Ok, that it... I am going to blast the living shit out of Comorragh... Now, where is the 7th battle group when you need it?


He really never stood a chance against Vect though. 
He would have had to have some VERY lucky rolls to beat him.


----------



## Doelago

KingOfCheese said:


> He really never stood a chance against Vect though.
> He would have had to have some VERY lucky rolls to beat him.


Now I am going to kill his dog as well...


----------



## Necrosis

Doelago said:


> Ok, that it... I am going to blast the living shit out of Comorragh... Now, where is the 7th battle group when you need it?


They got wipe out by a dark eldar raiding force.

I'm somewhat surprised that Dante beat me, seeing as I'm wounding him on a 2 and he is wounding me on a 5 but the dice gods have spoken. But Next Time, I'll Get You Gadget... I mean Dante.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Necrosis said:


> I'm somewhat surprised that Dante beat me, seeing as I'm wounding him on a 2 and he is wounding me on a 5 but the dice gods have spoken. But Next Time, I'll Get You Gadget... I mean Dante.


It was a VERY close game.
Dante's 4++ really saved the day for him, along with his extra attacks.
And his mask giving -1 to those few stats (reducing attacks to 2) really hurt.


----------



## Necrosis

KingOfCheese said:


> It was a VERY close game.
> Dante's 4++ really saved the day for him, along with his extra attacks.
> And his mask giving -1 to those few stats (reducing attacks to 2) really hurt.


I thought that rule only applies to independent characters. My Lord is a monstrous creature.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Necrosis said:


> I thought that rule only applies to independent characters. My Lord is a monstrous creature.


Oh, good call.

Ill go through the game again and see how it goes.


----------



## Necrosis

KingOfCheese said:


> Oh, good call.
> 
> Ill go through the game again and see how it goes.


Its okay, no need to do that. I'll accept this defeat this time but blood angels you own the Inquisition one now.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Dante vs Karamazov

Round 1
Dante kills Karamazov without getting hurt.

Round 2
Dante kills Karamazov without getting hurt.


Seems like Karamazov had better luck with the -1 to stats....
Dante is getting 2 extra attacks more than Karamazov, and is hitting on 3's with re-rolls rather than 4's with re-rolls, not to mention being able to strike first.
Karamazov is wounding on 2's instead of 5's, but the other bonuses that Dante has makes up for it.


----------



## Necrosis

You did use my Inquisition Mandate to boost my attack right?


----------



## Ultra111

Oh I lost  damn it!


----------



## KingOfCheese

Necrosis said:


> You did use my Inquisition Mandate to boost my attack right?


Yeah.
Can't use it in the first turn though (as the models move into CC), but it was used on the second turn of each round.


----------



## SGMAlice

Oh poo!!I lost. 
Not unexpected but i was hoping i might get to face one of the Ghaz's to see how it went.
Not many people use him on the tabletop so my BA never faced him.

Ah well. Well done Vect and good match AAARGGH!! 

SGMAlice


----------



## mynameisgrax

I hope we thin out some of the vects this round, or the last two rounds is just going to be coin flips. ^_^


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I am really surprised that despite the number of vects left that there has not yet been a vect vs vect matchup.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Stephen_Newman said:


> I am really surprised that despite the number of vects left that there has not yet been a vect vs vect matchup.


All match-ups have been done with the sequence generator from random.org.
http://www.random.org/sequences/


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I am not insinuating that you are playing anything in this at all. I was just merely expressing surprise. As far as I know you are not associated with the WD team.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Hmmmm.... come across another slight problem....

_AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Asdrubael Vect

vs

The_Hive_Emperor
Dante

Round 1
Dante gets Vect down to 1 wound before he is killed.

Round 2
Vect gets Dante down to 1 wound before he is killed._


Both models have 4 wounds each, and Vect is worth 15 points more than Dante.
BUT
Dante took 1 of Vects wounds off with his mask.

Should the -1 from the mask count towards Dante's VP giving him the win?
Or does Dante only count as dealing 2 wounds, thus granting Vect the win?
(I'm thinking maybe Vect has this one...)


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I would still say win to Dante because you pay the points in Dante to use that special ability on other characters. If we are to ignore the effects of the mask then in effect the player who chose Dante should be less in points since some of them goes into the mask's abilities.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

I'd say for the purposes of the match Vect has 3 total wounds as opposed to his usual 4, though I'd have to reread the Mask's rules again just to make sure.


----------



## Necrosis

I say we do another round.


----------



## Khorothis

Stephen_Newman said:


> I would still say win to Dante because you pay the points in Dante to use that special ability on other characters. If we are to ignore the effects of the mask then in effect the player who chose Dante should be less in points since some of them goes into the mask's abilities.


As much as I love Vect, this is true.

Though you could say that Dante didn't _work_ for that -1W, he only _bought_ it with his points, making his opponent cost less by one Wound essentially, which he pays for with his own point cost. So on second thoughts, I'd say the win goes to Vect.

Then again, this is a pretty close call so a rematch might help.


----------



## KingOfCheese

I'll just do a rematch i think.


----------



## KingOfCheese

ROUND 3 RESULTS!!!

==========

Vicious
Dante

vs

Muffinman
Mephiston

Round 1
Mephiston kills Dante without getting hurt.

Round 2
Dante deals 1 wound to Mephiston before he is killed.

Win to Mephiston.

----------

Zodd
Ghazghkull

vs

Sasha Nein
Ghazghkull

Winner of the coin flip goes to Sasha Nein.

----------

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Asdrubael Vect

vs

The_Hive_Emperor
Dante

Round 1
Vect kills Dante without taking a wound.

Round 2
Vect kills Dante without taking a wound.

Win to Vect.

----------

Khorothis
Ahriman

vs

Goat
Vulkan

Round 1
Ahriman kills Vulkan without taking a wound.

Round 2
Ahriman takes a wound before killing Vulkan.

Win to Ahriman.

----------

mynameisgrax
Ghazghkull

vs

Oldenhaller
Arjac Rockfist

Round 1
Ghaz is reduced to only 1 wound before he kills Arjac.

Round 2
Ghaz is reduced to 3 wounds before he kills Arjac.

Win to Ghaz.


----------

Aramoro
Mephiston

vs

Sethis
Asdrubael Vect

Round 1
Vect manages to kill Mephiston without taking a wound.

Round 2
Vect manages to get Mephiston down to 1 wound before he is killed.

Win to Vect.

----------

marxalvia
Ghazghkull

vs

Jack Mac
Asdrubael Vect

Round 1
Vect kills Ghazzy before he can do anything.

Round 2
Vect kills Ghazzy again.

Win to Vect.

----------

Shadowfane
Asdrubael Vect

vs

Sausage
Wazdakka

Round 1
Vect kills Wazdakka without taking a wound.

Round 2
Vect kills Wazdakka without taking a wound.

Win to Vect.


==========


----------



## KingOfCheese

All of the following players qualify for +rep!!!!
Congrats!!!! 

==========

Muffinman
Mephiston

Sasha Nein
Ghazghkull

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Asdrubael Vect

Khorothis
Ahriman

mynameisgrax
Ghazghkull

Sethis
Asdrubael Vect

Jack Mac
Asdrubael Vect

Shadowfane
Asdrubael Vect

==========


----------



## KingOfCheese

Round 4 pairings!

==========

Khorothis
Ahriman

vs

Shadowfane
Asdrubael Vect

----------

Muffinman
Mephiston

vs

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Asdrubael Vect

----------

Sasha Nein
Ghazghkull

vs

Sethis
Asdrubael Vect

----------

mynameisgrax
Ghazghkull

vs

Jack Mac
Asdrubael Vect

==========

Good luck everyone!!!


P.S. Wow, just realized, its actually possible for the 4 Vects to make the top 4.....
Maybe random.org isn't so random after all? LOL


----------



## Winterous

Half Asdrubael, quarter Ghazkhull.


----------



## Khorothis

KingOfCheese said:


> Round 4 pairings!
> 
> ==========
> 
> Khorothis
> Ahriman
> 
> vs
> 
> Shadowfane
> Asdrubael Vect


Oh HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOO THERE T3!!! :grin:

This should be interesting. 

Oh and FUCK YEAH! I managed to defeat someone without GoC! :laugh: Might be the last too, but we'll see I guess.


----------



## Winterous

Khorothis said:


> Oh HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOO THERE T3!!! :grin:
> 
> This should be interesting.
> 
> Oh and FUCK YEAH! I managed to defeat someone without GoC! :laugh: Might be the last too, but we'll see I guess.


It'll be interesting if you survive the first bloody round


----------



## Khorothis

Winterous said:


> It'll be interesting if you survive the first bloody round


There is a chance, if not much...


----------



## Stephen_Newman

This eries is really starting to warm up now!


----------



## Oldenhaller

Damn...figured two wounds would come back to haunt me at some point. 4 wounds of ghaz vs 4 off of the an il though...call it even


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor

Curses! I was soo close :headbutt:
I had a good run though


----------



## KingOfCheese

Round 4 results!

==========

Khorothis
Ahriman

vs

Shadowfane
Asdrubael Vect

Round 1
Vect kills Ahriman without taking a wound

Round 2
Vect kills Ahriman without taking a wound

Win to Vect.

----------

Muffinman
Mephiston

vs

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Asdrubael Vect

Round 1
Vect gets Mephiston down to 1 wound before he dies.

Round 2
Vect kills Mephiston without taking a wound.

Win to Vect.

----------

Sasha Nein
Ghazghkull

vs

Sethis
Asdrubael Vect

Round 1
Vect gets Ghaz down to 1 wound before he is killed.

Round 2
Vect gets Ghaz down to 2 wounds before he is killed.

Win to Ghaz.

----------

mynameisgrax
Ghazghkull

vs

Jack Mac
Asdrubael Vect

Round 1
Vect kills Ghaz without getting hurt.

Round 2
Vect kills Ghaz without getting hurt.

Win to Vect.


==========


----------



## KingOfCheese

Round 5 pairings!

==========

Shadowfane
Asdrubael Vect

vs

Sasha Nein
Ghazghkull

----------

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Asdrubael Vect

vs

Jack Mac
Asdrubael Vect

==========


----------



## KingOfCheese

Round 5 results!

==========

Shadowfane
Asdrubael Vect

vs

Sasha Nein
Ghazghkull

Round 1
Vect gets Ghaz down to 1 wound before he is killed.

Round 2
Vect gets Ghaz down to 1 wound before he is killed.

Win to Ghaz.

----------

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Asdrubael Vect

vs

Jack Mac
Asdrubael Vect

Coin flip!
Winner of the coin flip is Jack Mac!

==========





GRAND FINAL!!!!!!!

==========

Sasha Nein
Ghazghkull

vs

Jack Mac
Asdrubael Vect

==========




Who do you think will win?????


----------



## Winterous

I hope it's Ghaz, how many Vects has he beaten?


----------



## gen.ahab

Figured this would come down to Ghaz in the end. Although, given the fact I have developed a habit of counting out the DE dex, I never really thought of Vect...... although I hope the creepy bastard losses.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Well, Vect is striking first with a lot of attacks, 3+ to hit with re-rolls and 3+ to wound.
Ghaz just relies on his 5++ in the first round to save him.
If he can get to the second turn (so he gets his 2++), and just force 1 failed 2++ save on Vect, then its all over.

Just comes down to luck really, and those all important invulnerable saves.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

Ghaz, since he has now waded through 3+ vects, victory must be his!


----------



## KingOfCheese

GRAND FINAL!!!!!!!

==========

Sasha Nein
Ghazghkull

vs

Jack Mac
Asdrubael Vect

==========

Round 1
Ghazzy shoots, and manages to get past Vects Shadowfield with his Big Shoota! This will really hurt!
Vect shoots, and does nothing.
Ghazzy goes in for the charge!
Vect strikes first, and manages to inflict 4 wounds on Ghaz, and Ghaz fails all 4!

Round 2
Neither character manages to do anything in the shooting phase.
Vect charges, confident that he will take him down.
Vect attacks, and manages to inflict 4 wounds with Ghaz failing 3 of his saves!
Ghaz attacks back, desperately trying to earn some credibility back.
He manages to inflict 3 wounds on Vect, but Vect passes all 3 saves.
Next turn and Vect attacks, and manages to inflict 3 wounds with Ghaz failing 1 save, only just enough to take him down.

Congratulations to Jack Mac on the victory. 

(Is this the second or third UU game you have won now? lol)


----------



## gen.ahab

Crappy save throws FTL. :laugh: See, my large green friend, if you had just stolen some good armor this wouldn't have happened.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Now for the prizes. 

==========

5th/6th/7th/8th place goes to...

Khorothis
Muffinman
Sethis
mynameisgrax

Congratulations, you each earn +12 rep for the accomplishment of winning 3 games in a row!

----------

3rd/4th place goes to...

Shadowfane
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

You guys managed to win 4 games in a row, which is quite an amazing feat. Definitely deserving of the +15 rep. 

----------

2nd place goes to...

Sasha Nein

To fight off something like 3 Vects over 5 games to get to 2nd on the podium, this is incredible. Being an Ork player i really wanted to see Ghazzy take out the win, but he just couldn't quite get there.
I am more than happy to hand out the +18 rep for his skill over the 6 rounds.

----------

1st place goes to...

Well, whadda-ya-know, looks like Jack Mac wins it again. :laugh:
Vect really proved himself in those last couple of rounds, and there was no doubt that at least one of them would make it to the grand final.
Today was your lucky day, and for your accomplishment of fighting through all 6 rounds against the elite of the elite and living to tell the tale of victory every single time, i award you with your +21 rep.


----------



## Jack Mac

Wow, awesome! Hard luck sasha, I think this is the second time I've narrowly beaten you near the end.
Also, hard luck AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH, it was a close (coin flip)...

Thanks very much for running this KoC, good fun as always.


----------



## Winterous

God damnit Asdrubael, you're a rat bastard.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Oh yeah, half the people i gave the +rep out to would have noticed i accidently said Game 7 instead of Game 6.
Sorry about that. 


If there is anyone who hasn't signed up for Game #7, there are only a few spots left so get in quick!!!
(link in sig)


----------



## Khorothis

It seems Vect's Just As Planned was stronger than Tzeentch's this time.


----------



## Hurricane

Yup, I do believe that was another good round with you Jack. Thanks again KoC for enriching these forums with this awesome game as well!


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

KingOfCheese said:


> Round 5 results!
> 
> ==========
> 
> AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
> Asdrubael Vect
> 
> vs
> 
> Jack Mac
> Asdrubael Vect
> 
> Coin flip!
> Winner of the coin flip is Jack Mac!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! This close to getting there. Oh well, can't win them all. Congrats on the result Jack Mac. Nicely done.... Again


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Congratulations to Jak Mac who won.


----------



## Oldenhaller

lol...well done, glad there's a winner


----------



## Kinglopey

The Recap

KoC's Ultimate Unit game #6 (SC Ed) 

Round 1

Round 2

Round 3

Round 4

Round 5

Final Round

*Winner:
Jack Mac
Asdrubael Vect *


 KoC's Ultimate Unit game #5 (Hero edition)

 Round 1

 Round 2

 Round 3

 Round 4

 Final Round

*Winner:
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Keeper of Secrets *


KoC's Ultimate Unit game #4 (dakka edition)

Round 1 - Results

Round 2 - Results

Round 3 - Results

Round 4 - Results

Round 5 – The Finals

*Winner:
Kinglopey
16 Sisters
- Vet w Book of St Lucius *


KoC's Ultimate Unit game #3 (Troop edition)

Round 1
- 1st Half 
- 2nd Half


Round 2

Round 3


Round 4

Round 5 - Finals

*Winner:
Ultra111
27 Ork Boyz
- Nob w PK
- Shootas*


KoC's "Ultimate Unit" game #2


Round 1

- Part 1
- Part 2
- Part 3

Round 2

Round 3

Round 4

Round 5 - Finals

*Winner:
Jack Mac
26 Shoota Boyz
- Nob w PK/BP
196 points*


KoC's "Ultimate Unit" Game - ENTER HERE (Game 1)

Round 1
- Part 1 
- Part 2


Round 2

Round 3

Round 4 - Final

*Winner:
StalkerZero
Monolith
235 points*


----------

